# Para los dj´s - Fotos de fiestas - Luces y equipos



## yoelmauri

Bueno, soy dee jay desde hace 5 años, no me dedico a full a esto asi que no tengo demasiados equipos, pero me gustaria ver los equipos de los demas deejays, mas que nada las luces, fotos de las luces en las fiestas, como se ven realmente, ya que en las fotos de catalogo hasta las mas baratas parecen impresionantes. Es eso nomas, espero fotos y que les ayude a todos para intercambiar ideas. Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

Hola, yoelmauri.

Yo soy medio Dj, y hace bastantes años que me dedico a esto, aunque empezó como iluminación y en estos ultimos años he empezado con sonido.

De sonido tengo los siguientes aparatos:

1 Mesa de mezclas Promix50
1 Reproductor de cd CDJ-140
1 Amplificador VPA2100MN
2 Cajas acústicas VDSG10 (400w, 10")
1 Casette viejo
2 Micrófonos MIC1B

Todo de marca Velleman. (menos el casette)
De iluminación tengo más cosas que ya os contaré.
Yo soy de coger muchos catálogos, mirarlos durante horas, comparar precios, y planificar mucho mis compres, de hecho ya sé lo que me voy a comprar durante el año que viene.

Planeando mucho, he reunido una gran cantidad de aparatos, con un presupuesto reducido.
Ahí está la gracia; comprar marca blanca, de 2ª mano, en mercadillos...

Hace poco me compré una consola dimmer Lite-puter por 7€, en un mercadillo.
Le cambié los triacs y ahora tengo una magnífica pieza de equipo muy barata.

Planeando y aprovechando las ofertas he reunido los siguientes aparatos:

1 Dispatching VDLPC10F
1 Controlador de luces LC4800
1 Controlador de luces Lite-Puter A4010S
12 Focos PAR36 (Dos de ellos giratorios)
1 Estroboscopio 1500W 
1 Láser 5mW
1 Máquina de humo 500W
3 Estroboscopios 20W
1 Tubo de luz negra
1 Proyector de colores giratorios (Sólo tiene un gobo)
1 Rack para instrumentos (para ponerlo todo)
Y más de 15.000 Bombillas de luces de navidad (4 años recogiendo luces de mercadillos y todo-a-100)

Tengo más cosas, pero se me olvidan... Cuando pueda os subiré fotos.


----------



## iamkbra

tenes muy lindo equipamento che  te felicito  yo tambien soy dj y semana qe viene me llegan mis cajas


----------



## yoelmauri

Uhh que bueno! cuantos equipos che! Fotos? lo mas lindo d esto es ver fotos! jaj


----------



## elosciloscopio

iamkbra dijo:
			
		

> tenes muy lindo equipamento che  te felicito  yo tambien soy dj y semana qe viene me llegan mis cajas



Me alegro   seguro que la espera se te hace interminable     
El día que me compré las cajas, pudo ser el día más feliz de compra de instrumentación  
Aquí les dejo las pocas fotos que han salido. Sólo tengo de la parte de sonido, porque lo de luz lo tengo en mi pueblo, que es donde hago las fiestas, pero a ver si os puedo dejar un video.
Este jueves pasaré por allí, ya os traeré fotos    
Me alegro de que os guste, llevo muchos años trabajando en mi equipo y sois las primeras personas que lo sabeis (Aparte de mis familiares y amigos).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQM4RMITJBI


Más adelante os dejaré un vídeo de mi láser de 5mW, grabado como lo hacen en los catálogos     

Pd: En la foto de la vista general del rack, detrás de éste, se aprecia la orla de mi graduación boca abajo


----------



## yoelmauri

Muy buenos los equipos! me dio risa lo de las consolas.. una re grande para las luces y otra re chiquita para el audio, todo al reves de lo comun, jaj. Muy buenos! Quiero ver esas luces andando!
Y ese video? De navidad?
Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, muy buena tu iniativa yoelmauri ahi les dejo fotos de mi equipo.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

yoelmauri dijo:
			
		

> Muy buenos los equipos! me dio risa lo de las consolas.. una re grande para las luces y otra re chiquita para el audio, todo al reves de lo comun, jaj. Muy buenos! Quiero ver esas luces andando!
> Y ese video? De navidad?
> Saludos!



Jajaja, si esque hace poco que trabajo con el audio y ya me había comprado controladores buenos.
El vídeo que he colgado es el vídeo de la IC, a si es como llamamos a la fiesta que monot una vez al año, y que siempre es la más grande.
Utilizamos luces de navidad porque quedan muy pintorescas, son baratas, y me ahorro los cincuenta y pico que me cuesta cada foco par 64.
Mañana os traeré fotos frescas de las luces.


----------



## arubaro22

muy buenos sus equipor, los felicito a los dos. que sigan progresando

saludos


----------



## capitanp

bueno debes ser todo una sensacion verte tocar todo un showman


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La verdad es que me gusta mucho esto el audio y siempre trato de ser el mejor por mi barrio, como dicen por aca "pequeño pero de corazon grande"

  Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Esto es con lo que trabajo. Ya saben, para los amigos, voceo y lo que venga. Ahhhh, tambien lo uso para oir musica.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Stá wapo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon:

Por favor, poné fotos de menor resolución o de menor tamaño o ambas cosas, por que demoran una eternidad en descargarse...y eso que ahora solo es una.
Probá de usar el XnView (es software libre) para cambiar el tamaño y resolución a lo que prefieras, pero estas fotos que has puesto son bastante grandes y luego son escaladas al tamaño estándar del foro, o sea que es un gasto de tiempo inútil.

Gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon

La verdad, apenas y noto el que carguen, pero tienes razón: Cuando son mas de 10 si ya cambia...

Gracias por el tip.

NIИ.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

tacatomon te quedaron bien elegantes los cerwin.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cumplido Aceptado.

mmm, Elegantes, nunca se me ocurrio esa palabra como para describir la impresión visual que generan.

Mi impresión fue como de "No manches... Yo hice eso?"

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

De cuantos watts son?


----------



## Tacatomon

Bajos Cerwin: 800W
Medios 12" y 10" 300W
Agudos 100W.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Mola mucho, tacatomon.
Bueno ahora les enseño las fotos de mis equipos que he tomado hoy:


----------



## elosciloscopio

Vídeos de los equipos:

YouTube - Proyector

YouTube - Estroboscopio 1500W - 1500W estroboscope

YouTube - SuperlÃ¡ser


----------



## yoelmauri

Buenisimo el osciloscopio, me causa gracia las luces de navidad ahi entre medio de las otras, jaja
Aca dejo algunas fotos de mis equipos, aca en mi ciudad, le prestan mucha atensión a la buena musica y a la calidad de los equipos que uno lleva, los mios no son de lo mejor, pero los trato de tener lo mas impecable posible.

















Y aca la maquina que nunca me deja a pata y encima cumple la función de camioneta!





Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aguante el milki, he dicho


----------



## Tacatomon

Muy buena nave, que pasaría si le intento subir mis Cerwin arriba XP...

Tu quipo de iluminación me hace tener esperanzas de conseguir uno igual, Muy bueno yoelmauri.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si, las luces con el marco se ven muy bien, yo estoy pensando en uno porque las luces que tengo son demasiadas para mi pata portatil y se balancea mucho.


----------



## santiago

que maquina el dodgesito, mi viejo tenia uno , pero el 1.8 vesion familiar, es una nave el mascatuerca jajaja 
muy lindo los equipos

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

les cuento que es lo que tengo:

2 proyectores como los del video que puso elosciloscopio, esos con el efecto como de soles(en verdad es la forma de los espejos de la lampara dicroica

exciting marca psl(aunque cuando yo lo compre era otro el nombre del modelo), efecto de haces rotativos que proyecta 20 imágenes coloreadas por 21 filtros dicroicos que giran en sincronía con la música controlado por un programa almacenado en la memoria electrónica, a esto digo mentira, es un audiorritmico por motor, uno para la parabola de los espejos y otro para la rueda de colores, muy vistoso





en esta foto se ve bien el efecto, junto con los pines audiorritmicos y el scan arriba




aca la misma foto, otro dia en otro lugar, con el scan con gelatina roja





super pin sound, marca elecom, proyector de 36 haces rotativos multicolor con movimiento activado por la música, de estos tengo 2




maquina de humo marca elecom modelo fogger plus, compacta con bomba autocebante y sistema antiderrame, potencia 300W, alimentación 220V, bomba italiana autocebante de alta presión, calefactor de alta calidad, termostato automático, control remoto(se nota que copie lo de la web del fabricante?)




1 Pseudo-scan marca GBR. Audiorrítmico de un haz color blanco(o del color de la gelatina que le ponga), potencia de la lampara 50 watts, lo titulo como pseudo por que lo unico que hace es dar vueltas a un lado o al otro, describiendo simples circulos, no tengo foto para poner

para los lugares reducidos uso un flash de 50 watts, para lugares amplios tengo el mismo, pero no lo uso, jeje, para no pasar vergüenza

para las luces utilizo un tripode , a que no adivinan que marca?siiii, elecom, de hierro zincado y muy buena calidad




tengo tambien un audiorritmico de 3 canales caserito, que me rinde mas que bien




para manejar las luces uso 2 estos, ya ni digo la marca




consta de 8 canales on-off de 6 Amperesca da uno, llaves independientes con neones luminosos indicadores de encendido y protección térmica, salidas independientes con tomas universales, todo en 1 U de rack.

para la musica uso una potencia mtx 250, aunque cuando la compre venia de otro color el frente, lo bueno es que son nacionales y hasta ahora no me dejo a pata nunca




que con solo 90 w de salida en 8 me viene alcanzando, aunque ya tuve un par de situaciones en donde no alcanzaba, asi que en cualquier momento agrego 2 bafles mas

de bafles tengo 2 de esos comunardos que venden en lugares tipo mercado libre, pero yo los compre en no me acuerdo que comercio de la calle parana, con woofer de 15 pulgas de quichicientos de wattttsssss y tweeter que te perforan los timpanos, la foto es de una vez que volvi de una fiesta y me dio como cosita encontrarme con que tenia todo ese polvo encima, de donde salio esa mugre no tengo la menor idea, lo de wolf es un iman qeu ni idea de donde salio





2 microfonos, uno yamaha y un jefe

la consola de mezclas es una gemini que compre usada, el nombre del modelo es algo asi como pmx 4501 o algo asi, no me acuerdo y ni siquiera la tengo conmigo en este momento para fijarme y en la foto no se ve bien, es viejita pero cumplidora, y lo mejor de todo los potes no meten ruido. esta foto es de cuando la compre con fecha del 29/09/2003, jeje





y un vid pa que vean algunos de los efectos, filmado solo dios sabe donde y cuando, el mas importante es el psl

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s680.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/MVI_0254.flv"></embed>

y por si no funca este asunto pongo el link directo





edito: para la musica uso una compu, usando elgun porgrama para reproducir tipo el bpm, y utilizo doble salida de audio, asi puedo hacer la reescuha a traves de la consola, o sea, uso la salida de audio de toda la vida de la pc y como otra salida uso el line in configurado para usarlo como salida tambien, entonces tengo el programa con 2 salidas independientes

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

Muy buenos equipos zeta_bola_1 y yoelmauri!

Sigan asi!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Muy buenos equipos zeta_bola_1 y yoelmauri!
> 
> Sigan asi!




gracias, eso es lo qeu intento, pero al cobrar siempre tengo alguna otra cosa que pagar y no puedo comprar tal o cual efecto o algo de sonido

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muy buenos equipos zeta_bola_1 y yoelmauri!
> 
> Sigan asi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracias, eso es lo qeu intento, pero al cobrar siempre tengo alguna otra cosa que pagar y no puedo comprar tal o cual efecto o algo de sonido
> 
> saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


               

jajajajaja no te quejes que yo ni cobro! (no me dedico profesionalmente a ello)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

profesionalmente?que es eso?jajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon

A que por cada evento que tengas, cobres determinada cantidad de money por X horas...

Parece que al amigo elosciloscopio solo se presenta para los "Cuates".

Pues, ya como me asocie con alguien mas, tenemos un monton de planes para eventos de x tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

Yo a veces hago fiestas al aire libre con esto:


----------



## Tacatomon

Nada mal Fernandoae, ideal para los carnavales.

Cuanto SPL se banca?

Que amplificador usas?
Que set´s de medios y woofers?


----------



## fernandoae

La verdad nunca medí los Db  pero hay:

Los 800Wrms de la potencia Boss repartidos en cuatro subs de 12" (los dos que se ven y los otros del otro lado).
Los 4 Pyramid conectados al estereo (40Wrms x 4... pero los fabricantes siempre mienten).
Los tres de arriba conectados a una Pyramid tiran unos 150Wrms.
Y dos amplificador con tda7394 (60W c/u)  para mover un par de medios y tweeters.

Respecto a la mezcla de marcas no opinen jeje


----------



## elosciloscopio

Mola, de cuanto s el láser?


----------



## Tacatomon

Por eso digo que hay que varior un poco no?.

Bueno el equipo fernandoae.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

El láser es de 10mW, es un equipo casero     
YouTube - EFECTO LASER VERDE 5mW DIY PARTE 1
YouTube - LASER NUEVO DIY AUDIORRITMICO

Está explicado en este tema por si hay algún interesado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28317.html


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a que alguna vez tuviste que andar empujando para que arranque? ami me a pasado, y solo con una pot boss de 600

ahora, como es eso de que los fabricantes mienten?donde se hablo alguna vez de eso? no seras vos el que andas mintiendo?jajaja

saludos


----------



## fernandoae

No porque los diesel no arrancan empujandolos   ... me quedé sin bateria 2 veces (la segunda fué complicado porque estaba lejos de la civilización jeje).

Lo fabricantes mienten con la potencia de los equipos... por ejemplo mi estereo es de 52W x 4... pero seguro que si lo abro y me fijo no da ni la mitad en Wrms 
208W es mucho para el tamaño de un estereo de 1U din.

Ahora ya no me hago problema porque tengo una bateria adicional de 75A/H y un voltimetro digital bastante preciso


----------



## alexus

dale fernando deci la verdad, 

hiciste la clasica de cuando se va acompañadode un individuo del sexo opuesto y preferentemente sin vinculo familiar, uuuuy me quede sin nasta! 

jeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaaah, no sabia que era diesel, ahora...

[sarcasmo]
si sony dice que el stereo tira esa potencia es por que lo hace, nunca mienten
[/sarcasmo]

saludos


PD:se entendio el chistonto?


----------



## fernandoae

Esa vez me quedé sin bateria de verdad, no fué falta de combustible!

[modo sarcasmo off] 
Seguro es un amplificador TDA que te da los 52W pero con una distorsión del 70%
[/modo sarcasmo off] 
La mayoria de los fabricantes usan los amplificador TDA... yo tengo dos 7394 y tres 7384 sacados de estereos  algún dia los voy a usar...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che fer, aprende a usar los codigos que sino no funca, el correcto es [modo sarcasmo on] jajaja

saludos


PD:queeee bajon quedarse sin bata en medio de la nada, snif, me acuerdo y se me cae el lagrimon, especialmente cuando me acuerdo lo qeu luche pa sacarlo del barro empujando pa que arranque, mision imposible


----------



## Tacatomon

Recuerden, Nunca pongan sus equipos a todo volumen con el coche parado en medio de la nada disque con el pretexto de "descansar" lo del camino...

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan

No deja de sorprenderme.
La verdad, yo no me arriesgaría con esto de poner el sonido y quedarme sin transporte en medio de la nada.


----------



## Tacatomon

Descuida, que si tienes el coche andando, no hay problema. Pero si es al contrario... Hay me cuentas despues.

Conozco tipos que por andar de pachanga (Fiesta) Prenden el autoestereo a toda la distorción que da y un autoestereo de ahora drena facilmente unos 12 amperes...

Al final de la historia pagan Taxi.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Primeramente déjenme felicitarlos por sus buenos aparatos de iluminación/sonido. Y voy con lo siguiente: haré off topic, pero veo importante este comentario.



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> La verdad, yo no me arriesgaría con esto de poner el sonido y quedarme sin transporte en medio de la nada.


Hay personas que tampoco se arriesgan, pero que tampoco dejan de lado bajarse del vehículo colocar altos decibeles y ser la sensación del grupo por formar la fiesta. Con esto quiero decir que existe gente precavida.

Les cito el siguiente texto:

Isolator (aislador): Material que presenta alta resistencia al flujo de la corriente eléctrica. Dispositivo eléctrico diseñado para no dejar pasar electricidad de un lugar a otro.

Por ejemplo, en un sistema eléctrico de un automóvil, un isolator permitiría el consumo separado de corriente desde diferentes acumuladores pero conectados a una misma fuente, esto quiere decir que, podemos conectar un isolator a fin de dividir el consumo de corriente de un sistema de audio de una batería auxiliar al de la batería principal del carro, esto con la finalidad de que el sistema de audio se alimente desde la batería auxiliar sin consumir corriente de la principal, a pesar de estar conectados a una misma fuente generadora de corriente (el alternador) como se expresó. De esta forma estaríamos evitando quedarnos sin batería ya que el consumo no afectaría a la batería principal que alimenta el sistema eléctrico estándar del carro, ni sufriría fallas de parpadeo en las luces, etc., por el consumo realizado por los amplificador. 



Fuente: http://www.dbsclub.org/ftemat-91.html

Pd: que sigan las imágenes de vuestros equipos de Dj´s.


----------



## elosciloscopio

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> [sarcasmo]
> si sony dice que el stereo tira esa potencia es por que lo hace, nunca mienten
> [/sarcasmo]



jajajajajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1

verdad lo de las batas dobles, pero viendo lo que pague hace poco una  bata comun no quiero imaginar lo qeu salen las batas especiales que ahora no me acuerdo como se llaman

me mato lo del botoncito de sarcasmo, jajajaja, estaria bueno

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

Diselo a Litio y lo mismo lo pone


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yoangel gracias por el dato, esto para tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de instalar un sonido de auto con todas las de la ley.

Estan muy buenas las fotos que han posteado los compañeros, felicitaciones por sus equipos.
fernandoae muy bueno el sonido en tu vehiculo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

Gracias 
El tema del "aislador" (no tendria que tener ese nombre, si fuera un aislador no tendria sentido conectarle una tension jaja) no me convence todavia... yo prefiero tener las 2 baterias en paralelo y manejarme con el voltimetro.

zeta_bola_1 las baterías que mencionas son las de ciclo profundo, las ÓPTIMA son buena marca, pero acá en la Argentina son muchos $ :
http://www.todobaterias.com/optimabatteries.html


----------



## ivan_mzr

Yo me dedico a esto, utilizo un denon 6000, 2 crown1200, en luces ahi se ven Mega bar, movin head 250W de descarga, un prisma(este ya tiene como 20 a;os de uso y sigue funcionando) 2 scaner de 250w, 2 strobos 50w.








nomas subo una foto por que esta medio grande.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Joer menudo equipo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ivan, me mataste con el mega bar y el prisma, ni idea que son


la pelota que salen caras las batas, 200 euros?jaja, dame dosssss


----------



## Tacatomon

Alguien ha usado una maquina de espuma?

ivan_mzr, que Cajones usas? Parecen un par de Dual Reflex Sub y encima de estos un Full Range
Bueno el equipo y muy completo con las luces y la pantalla.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus

alquile una maquina una vez, pero era de las grandes no las tipo maquina de humo.


----------



## ivan_mzr

Los graves son fane colosus 18" el dise;o del cajon lo saque de la pagina(http://www.fane-acoustics.com/downloads/Cabinets18inch200L.pdf) en la foto se ven cuatro cajones de bajos estan individuales y los medios son JBL SR4732. El mega bar son las barras de led, estan increibles bastante luz con tan solo 20W(+/_) ya saben que cuando le cargas 15A a conector  se queman los fusibles de las pesimas instalaciones electricas en los locales; el prisma es una especie de escaner pero tiene varios espejos por todos lados es el que esta en el medio, de ese no encuentro ni una foto ya tiene mucho tiempo descontinuado.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no se ve el prisma, pero me suena, no tenes foto de mas cerca?


----------



## Tacatomon

Unas fotos del prisma.

Esos cajones JBL me encantan, La forma que tienen, como acomodan los woofers y el Tweeter. En fin, JBL tiene con que defenderse.

Los Fane con el cajón Reflex que tal suenan? Me imagino que para los lugares cerrados han de ser la ostia.

Saludos.

Edit: Una pregunta mas, Los JBL que muestras en las fotos, el cajón es de madera sólida o MDF?


----------



## fernandoae

Ese es un gran problema para los dj's! el que se te corte la luz en medio de la fiesta por la calidad de las instalaciones... yo antes tmb ponía musica en eventos y a veces (aunque no se deba) puenteabamos la termica para no tener problemas, nunca se incendió nada por suerte...


----------



## Tacatomon

Por eso no está de mas el generador Diesel...
Tambien vale una UPS de alta Potencia. Así por lo menos te da tiempo para salir corriendo. 

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Eso es lo que hacía yo cuando ponía las 15.000 bombillas.
Poníamos una línea de 6mm² desde antes del automático.
Lo único que puede saltar son los fusibles de 60A de fuera.


----------



## iamkbra

aca les dejo una foto de mi recien llegado parlantecito son 2 iguales  
ahora estoy viendo el tema de una potencia . creo qe con una de 300w andara bien para los 2


----------



## elosciloscopio

Como molan! De que tamaño son? y la potencia?


----------



## iamkbra

mira por lo visto son de 15 y la potencia ni yo la se porqe mi padre los encargo sin saber nada y no da para desarmar la caja . pero ahora cuando el viajante llegue le pregunto bien


----------



## elosciloscopio

Ok. Pero no lo pone en una pegatina por detrás? en los mios si.


----------



## iamkbra

nono. solo hay una bornera  , es lo que me parece raro y mas sabiendo qe son yaharo. una marca professinal


----------



## fernandoae

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Eso es lo que hacía yo cuando ponía las 15.000 bombillas.
> Poníamos una línea de 6mm² desde antes del automático.
> Lo único que puede saltar son los fusibles de 60A de fuera.



Ponela antes del medidor asi no te cobran


----------



## ivan_mzr

No encontre una foto buena del prisma pero en cuanto pueda le tomo una.

Los bajos fane la verdad se hicieron nomas de pura curiosidad por que ya habia unos imitacion EV MTL2 con estos altavoces y despues de escuchar la nueva caja    si me impresionaron por que se escuchaban bastante lejos aun al aire libre y bien definidos; desde entonces los usamos en todo, antes de eso usabamos vega 36 para exterior y SRX JBL para interior; hoy ya vendimos los jbl y ya mero de los vegas ambos originales. Lo mejor de todo es que salen bien baratos(en comparacion) y una sola persona puede moverlos con cierta facilidad. Una vez utilizamos 4 cajones por lado para 5000 personas al aire libre por un error de calculo del organizador  y otra vez sorprendieron... no se caia en pedasos el lugar pero si se escuchaba muy bien definido. En la siguiente oportunidad usamos 8 por lado y esta vez si se paso!, ahora utilizamos solo 6 por lado con esta cantidad de gente.








Una foto de mi rack para dj ahi se ve el denon 6000 la mixer mackie unos dedos mochos...


----------



## arubaro22

que buena tu consola, felicitaciones! una pregunta, todas las faldas son asi de cortitas?

Saludos


----------



## alexus

alvaro, donde ves faldas? 

atte. alexus MOVIL 2.


----------



## Tacatomon

FALDAS...

Donde?


----------



## elosciloscopio

uiiiii aqui hay gente  muuy desesperada


----------



## alexus

mmmmmmmm... faaaaaaaaldaas!

jeje un poco de humor, pero igual, yo no veo piernas descubiertas!


----------



## yoelmauri

a mi mail llego la palabra faldas? jajajajjajajaj
Che, felicitaciones a todos por los equipos.
Me encanta la iluminacion por leds
Y no pense que este post iba a tener tanta repercusion!


----------



## alexus

iluminacion a led: tecnologia de punta, bajo consumo, baja disipacion de potencia, algo caro, y no comparable con la clasica iluminacion a "lamparas".


----------



## yoelmauri

mmmm si.. pero todavia no vi cabezales moviles dmx a led.. hay cosas que todavia no se pueden reemplazar (por lo menos no las conozco)


----------



## arubaro22

que no ven a la chica que esta bailando? falda o yorcito, yo que se que tiene pero es exageradamente corto.


----------



## alexus

alvaro, es la musculosa o la remera que sobresale y queda sobre el pantalon...

mauri, que no los hayas visto no quiere decir que no existan, hay de todo a led!


----------



## ivan_mzr

si... con lo que un dj tiene que trabajar... YouTube - SPRING TEC. 2009 bueno este fue un evento d ela escuela yo no trabaje ahi.... pero si fui, claro, soy estudiante  ...  y si!... quemaron una camioneta   (ahi andan los videos) pues ya saben que no puedes ir a otra universidad a buscar problemas... 

Los cabezales son Moving head, acas las conocemos como cabezas moviles, si hay de led:
elation tiene el impression es del tipo wash como s epuede ver tiene 240 LED k2 RGB(por supuesto)  y se supone que es equivalente a una de 1200w, yo vi en vivo la impression mas chica apagada y pues medio impresionante por ser tan "peque" despues se me ocurrio preguntar por el precio:
 $8000.00 Dlls      :x  rapidamente la deje donde estaba...ops:






otra es el SHOWPIX de High End, lo puedes ver en este video no se lo que cuesta, pero si se que es muy pero muy 
(muuuy) dificil que pueda comprar una usada, rota y quemada en los siguientes 10 años.... 










YouTube - Fanny Lu - Tu No Eres Para Mi: Closed-Captioned

ya por ultimo las X-move de american dj dicen que no valen la pena, no me consta no lo se...






si hay y hay muchas pero todas relativamente caras en cuanto a potencia.


----------



## alexus

por eso digo, los led no se comparan a la "calidad" de las lamparas, y el bajo precio obvio.


----------



## Tacatomon

Los cabezales a led resaltan por su eficiencia luminica, además de su bajo peso y su GRAN costo.

Los cabezales a lamparas tiene un agrable sensacion de iluminación al contrario de los leds. pero estos consumen mas. Son mas baratas respecto a los de leds.

Si tuviese que elegir entre leds o lamparas... Me quedo con las lamparas. Las clasicas.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Seguramente por precio. Si costaran lo mismo o menos todo el mundo las compraría sin dudar.
En unos años esto será realidad. Prefiero esperar.
Sin olvidar lo versátiles que son.


----------



## alexus

exacto, pero hablando de calidad luminica, nitidez, etc. 

nos quedaos toda la vida con las lamparas!


----------



## Tacatomon

Demonos cuenta que dentro de unos años se va a imponer la iluminacipon profesional con LED´s, acabando con las lamparas. La tendencia del futuro es la Eficiencia.

Con el paso del tiempo, esperemos que bajen de precio.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Las prohibirán. He oído el rumor de que dentro de dos años será ilegal vender bombillas de incandescencia.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero las lamparas de efectos grosos son de descarga, entran estas en las incandecentes?


----------



## elosciloscopio

Pues no tengo ni idea. Algún día las retirarán, cuadno la invasión de los LED's sea total.


----------



## unleased!

ivan_mzr dijo:
			
		

> ya saben que cuando le cargas 15A a conector  se queman los fusibles de las pesimas instalaciones electricas en los locales


  Los enchufes normales aguantan un máximo de 16A, para mayor potencia es obligatorio enganchar directamente al cuadro general y usar interruptores de corte en carga para conectar y desconectar. Seguramente salta el magnetotermico porque en el circuito donde conectas seguramente tendrán varios aparatos conectados. Cuando es mucha corriente lo mejor es conectar directo al cuadro.


			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Eso es lo que hacía yo cuando ponía las 15.000 bombillas.
> Poníamos una línea de 6mm² desde antes del automático.
> Lo único que puede saltar son los fusibles de 60A de fuera.


Con tanta potencia de iluminación creo que mas de uno se quedó ciego      

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio

noo porque las bombillas son de navidad


----------



## ivan_mzr

> Shocked Los enchufes normales aguantan un máximo de 16A, para mayor potencia es obligatorio enganchar directamente al cuadro general y usar interruptores de corte en carga para conectar y desconectar.



Me referia a la lineas en un salon de eventos, si en una pared hay 4 pares de conectores edison 15A cada uno de ellos deberian soportar maximo esto, ¿cierto?. Lo que cae mal es cuando no lo hacen, que entre todos no soportan nisiquiera 20A por otra parte no es posible en un salon que yo ponga un cable con 4 conductores de 6 AWG por entre las puertas o las mesas, si la fiesta es en una casa ahi si no hay problema casi siempre hay una buena forma de llegar al distribuidor principal ahi se pone una caja con un braker(asi le llaman aca) tomando la linea antes de los fusibles o lo que tengan. Lo correcto aqui para los locales de eventos es adoptar los estandares NEMA, osea un conector L14-30 en la pared y listo, la segunda opcion son los conectores de 20A y ya la ultima seria que soportaran los 15A y deberian utilizar del grado de hospital esos enchufes se utilizan todos los fines de semana en modo excesivo. 






Lo que se necesita para el equipo de la foto creo que 50A disponibles me harian muy feliz nunca me preocuparia por que se botara.



Nota: tomen en cuenta que aca se utiliza 110Vca.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en algun lado me perdi de algo, de que es esa foto ivan?

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

Indica que cada enchufe soporta individualmente esos 15A, no que la instalación aguante todos esos enchufes a máxima carga. Es necesario tirar una línea.


----------



## mx_kw7

Hola a todos!
 Soy nuevo por este foro y me gusto encontrarme con este apartado, veo que hay nivel!
Yo estoy empezando poco a poco, por ahora no tengo iluminacion y tengo en construccion un sub ( que terminare pronto);
entre todos los colegas cada uno pone el equipo que tiene de iluminacion o audio y asi vamos por ahora montando nuestras fiestecillas...
por ahora tengo unos platos Synq, y una mesa Fonestar; el sub es un horn 1850 que le queda poco para funcionar.
Saludos!


----------



## ivan_mzr

> en algun lado me perdi de algo, de que es esa foto ivan?


Es un conector L14-30 (NEMA) en el tienes una linea de neutro, dos fases y tierra fisica, soporta 30A, creo realmente que los locales que se renten para fiestas deberian tenerlo en sus paredes o  foros, muchas generadores electricos lo tienen.





> Indica que cada enchufe soporta individualmente esos 15A, no que la instalación aguante todos esos enchufes a máxima carga. Es necesario tirar una línea.



Perdon, no estoy de acuerdo, por ejemplo: si en una pared hay 4 conectores se espera que estos soporten su capacidad maxima cada uno, no que esta capacidad se divida entre todos. Generalmente los tomacorrientes vienen en pares, cada linea de este par deberia soportar 30A, no es mi intensión someter al maximo cada conector es simplemente exponer un punto. En caso contrario que alguien le diga a los de High End que su F-100 (1450W 14A) es un pesimo diseño por que le exige bastante al conector. http://www.highend.com/products/effects/f100foggenerator.asp


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a mi me ha pasado de ir a salones donde toda la instalacion era nueva, cantidad de enchufes en la sala del dj, cables gruesos etc. una solita contra, imperceptible casi, las termomagneticas eran mas viejas que el mundo mismo, solo con la computadora ya saltaban

no recuerdo que hice en esa ocasion, putear mucho seguro que lo hice, jeje


saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

> Perdon, no estoy de acuerdo, por ejemplo: si en una pared hay 4 conectores se espera que estos soporten su capacidad maxima cada uno, no que esta capacidad se divida entre todos. Generalmente los tomacorrientes vienen en pares, cada linea de este par deberia soportar 30A, no es mi intensión someter al maximo cada conector es simplemente exponer un punto. En caso contrario que alguien le diga a los de High End que su F-100 (1450W 14A) es un pesimo diseño por que le exige bastante al conector. http://www.highend.com/products/effects/f100foggenerator.asp



Pues si. Devería. Pero lo más probable es que los que hayan montado esos enchufes no tenga ni p idea de que van ha hacer con ellos, ni que carga van a soportar
En mi caso la instalación de la casa (de más de 200 años) tenía cable de 2.5mm²


----------



## elosciloscopio

Lo siento, le di dos veces a enviar.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola, tenía mucho sin entrar al foro pero me llamnó la atención este tema.

Antes que nada felicito a todos por los equipos tan buenos que tienen.

También estoy empezando en eso de ser DJ, apenas en septiembre cumpli un año de iniciar en el negocio jaja

El equipo que utilizamos es:

Mezcladora Acoustika Sound de 12 canales.
Reproductores de CD para DJ de la misma marca.






Computadora laptop Compaq V2000 y una Dell.





Switchera para luces.





Estructura (porteria) Marathon.





Máquina de humo Z800 II Antari de 800w.





Audifonos para DJ Sennheiser HD205 





Luz disco tipo Derby de 5 pisos Audioritmico





Laser verde 30mW Dmx/Audioritmico





2 Scanner ACME 'The Winner' Dmx/Audioritmico





2 Estroboscopicas de 20w y un estrobo de led's





2 lamparas disco tipo Moon Audioritmicas

2 tubos de luz negra





1 luz disco. Le dicen 'lluvia'. 

Amplificaror MX8000 1200w 

2 bafles 500w para medios y agudos . Eminence 12" Delta Pro 12a, driver Eminence 1" PSD:2002.









2 bafles para bajos. TurboSound 18" 300 w





En la lista de espera tenemos un estrobo de 1000w, crossover activo, 4 bafles (2 bajos, 2 medios) y otro laser.


----------



## Pablo16

Aquí unas fotos de la iluminación en algunas fiestas.

Equipo montado antes de iniciar.









Esta es una foto de la 'lluvia'





Fotos del laser verde 30mW.









Scaner ACME The Winner.





Luces en acción.



































YouTube - Prueba de iluminacion. decibel beat 2
YouTube - dBb DECIBEL BEAT. DJ - AUDIO - ILUMINACION


El equipo aún no es muy extenso pero se hace un espectaculo más o menos llamativo.

Saludos.


----------



## chandechanes

ahora me toca ami a ver





graves electrovoice originales usa mtl1 18" y medios selenium de 15 y driver selenium 
250




mixer gemini pdm 18 y compactera gemini cd-9500 pro3 u.s.a.






potencia e-sound cs902 (ahora tenemos dos de estas ) y crossover hergall made in argentina en la foto no teniamos todavia el eq ab international made in usa 

AMPLIFICADOR E SOUND CS 902                                   

              CARACTERISTICAS TECNICAS 
Potencia Estéreo 8  (RMS) 
 600W 
Potencia Estéreo 4  (RMS) 
 930W 
Potencia Mono-Bridged 8  (RMS) 
 1860W 
Tipo de Transformador Toroidal de alta calidad 
Ventilación Dos fanes de velocidad variable con filtros fácilmente desmontables 
Protecciones Térmica, Cortocircuitos, Corriente Continua, Frecuencias subsónicas, IGM 
Conectores de Entrada por canal XLR Hembra (pin 2+), Plug (tip+) 
Conectores de Salida por canal Borneras para conexión con cable o Speakon 
Indicadores por canal (Leds) Clip/Limit, Señal, Temperatura/Corriente Continua, Operación 
Unidades de Rack 2 U 
Peso Neto 22.4 kg 






scanners audiorritmicos elektra funcion flower made in arg santa fe con lampara bipin 250-24v





flash 150w y dicroflower elektra





aca todos los efectos elektra q tengo.... ahi se ve el prisma!





efecto elektra rotatorio



y tengo tmb 6 par mil con gelatinas controladores secuenciales pls y dos maquinas de humo antari f80i





loguito ev


y ya q estoy le dejo el video 
YouTube - Rgb Sonido E Iluminacion


----------



## mariano22

bueno... jeje... yo equipos y esas cosas no tengo... pero estoy armandome mi propio sistema de equipos "en una version miniatura a la real"... osea... la consola  la estoy armando y los reproductores uso un diskman y un mp3... despues... el amplificador va incorporado en la misma caja de la consola... y por ultimo (en la parte de sonido) en vez de esos super woofers de 18" y esas cosas grandes.... 2 parlantes de 5" y 22"...

y en iluminacion.... casi nada por ahora.... toy armandome un scanner y un moon de colores....

les mando un saludo y espero sus comentarios!!


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos, les muestro el nuevo juguetito, lo compre el Sabado:

Luz Estrobo DMX ACME 750w con control de Speed y Dimmer





Impresionante lo que hacen estas cosas, me opaca por completo a los de 15w jaajaja


----------



## joacoehu

hola.... que buen tema =).... mira esto es lo que tengo

- Compactera denon d-dn4500
- Consonla Behringer vmx1000
- Potencia E-Sound 1500 watt
- Columnas: 2 Woofer de 15" y 4 Tweeters 1''
- Pie de luces "doble T"
- 1 equipo de iluminación Agresor
- 1 equipo de iluminación Vertigo
- 2 equipos de iluminación Minigen 
- 1 Flash 150 watt
- Maquina de humo antari f-80


esto a mi mesuper resulta para las fiesta... ese es mi serviio base... seguramente depues de verano compre unos mojosscan 2 =)

tengo algunos videos y fotos  en Mi página personal.com.ar 
 
no se como subir las fotos al foro =)


----------



## Cacho

chandechanes dijo:


> y ya q estoy le dejo el video
> YouTube - Rgb Sonido E Iluminacion



Ay...
Hacía un tiempo que no pasaba por acá. Lindos equipos han colgado, pero escuché el audio del video ese... Duele.
Honestamente, el que te grabó la voz es MUY malo y definitivamente no es locutor. Si te dijo que lo era, te mintió o es el peor que hay en Argentina.
Ojalá te haya cobrado barato 

@Joacoehu: Para subir fotos tenés que ir a la parte de respuesta avanzada, justo abajo del cuadro de respuesta, o dar click en "Responder".
En ambos casos te aparecerá, bajando un poco el scroll, la opción "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos". Click y sabrás cómo seguir.
Si lo que querés es insertarlas en el texto, necesitás que estén alojadas en alguna dirección y das click en el botoncito que tiene unas montañitas con un solcito, justo sobre el cuadro de respuesta y más o menos al centro. Ahí te aparece la ventana donde poner la dirección de la foto.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Una pregunta a lo mejor un poco tonta, cuando trabaje en mi adolecencia en esto de los sonidos solamente llegue a ocupar los CD, pero ahora veo que muchos ocupan 1 o 2 computadoras y aqui es donde entra mi pregunta, ¿para que las ocupan? sera que para no cargar con tanto CD, la conectan a la mescladora y reproducen la musica o ocupan algun programa de correccion de audio, si alguien pudiera orientarme ya que pienso regresar al mundo de los sonidos, ahorita que aun estoy un poco joven.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Palomo, la ventaja de la PC es que con ella puedes llevar toooooda tu colecciòn musical que antes tenìas regada en CD`s y Casettes!!!

Esa es la mayor ventaja que se tiene. Aparte, puedes reproducirla digitalmente, mezclarla digitalmente, programarla a tu gusto, agregarle efectos en tiempo real, todo esto en base a Software.

PD: Si aùn hay tiempo de revivir la musica!!! Que esperas!!!


----------



## palomo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esa es la mayor ventaja que se tiene. Aparte, puedes reproducirla digitalmente, mezclarla digitalmente, programarla a tu gusto, agregarle efectos en tiempo real, todo esto en base a Software.
> 
> PD: Si aùn hay tiempo de revivir la musica!!! Que esperas!!!



 hummm eso me imaginaba y como que programa me recomiendas Tacatomon, tengo en mi poder una laptop Macbook Pro X, y una PC corel dosduo que puedo ocupar, asi que solamente faltaria el programa y a practicar un poco, apenas estoy formando de nuevo mi pequeño sonido, ya tengo 4sub de 18 pulgadas marca selenium de 1500W c/u y estoy en vias de comprar los medios, solamente que falta fabricar los bafles para graves y para medios, y estoy armando los poderes, asi que pronto espero adentrarme en esrte mundo de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

Uno bien sencillo: el Virtual Dj, podés usar atajos de teclado, controladores midi, efectos...
tiene sincronización de beats automatica, etc... es muy completo.


----------



## Tacatomon

fernandoae dijo:


> Uno bien sencillo: el Virtual Dj, podés usar atajos de teclado, controladores midi, efectos...
> tiene sincronización de beats automatica, etc... es muy completo.



+1

Es uno de los programas mas sencillos, claro, como todos cuesta al principio adaptarse pero una vez que le agarras el hilo 


Saludos y esperamos ver fotos de todo tu equipo!!!


----------



## palomo

Se agradece la valiosa ayuda tacatomon y Fernandoae, voy a ver si se puede bajar por internet o en su caso comprar el programa, pronto colgare fotos de lo que llevo armado, en el foro de Gran señal a mas tardar el viernes de la semana que viene, colgare unas fotos del amplificador Zener en configuracion BTL, en el Post 200 ampliable a 400 pequeño montruo que estoy haciendo, 4 transformadores, 40 transistores por canal (la cantidad de transistores es porque esta en modo puente), un chasis que todavia no tengo la minima idea de donde lo voy a sacar para que aguate el peso, un disipador kilometrico (ya lo tengo los consegui chachareando en un mercado), asi que pronto les dare la noticia a lo mejor con un ¡¡HURRA BRAVO FUNCIONO!!  Hooooooo,  %$#>¡Ç¿?? ya perdi $200 dolares en transistores. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Arma el amplificador clase D de Ejtagle, buscalo acá en el foro, es excelente! y tenés potencia de sobra (más de 1000w, 95% de eficiencia)...  y MAS ECONOMICO.


----------



## palomo

En cuestiones de miniminalistas estoy de acuerdo, pero imagina el tamaño del trafo para poder sacarle esos preciosos watts, y si conosco el amplificador de Ejtagle, pero en mi pais obtener un trafo bastante eficiente para el amplificador clase D sale mas costoso que el amplificador que estoy armando, aparte que unicamente se puede ocupar para sub sin la nesecidad de la bobina, ya que esta solamente es necesaria cuando se va a ocupar en frecuencias medias y altas, amen que si no esta bien calculada tanto en el calibre como en las vueltas empieza a calentarse (imagina 300 watts en medios pasando por la bobina) o en su caso proboca oscilacion y adios ampli, me quedo con mi proyecto y no es porque no me gusten los retos, el ampli de Ejtagle ya lo arme y lo tengo con un sub de 10 pulgadas, tira lindo, trate de obtener la potencia que me mencionas solo que un trafo de 1500volt para obtener una cantidad decente de este ampli me sale en $270 dolares, ahora sumale a esto que son dos canales $540 dolares dos terceras partes de lo que gano en una quincena, aparte de los capacitores, hmmmmmm la verdad me sale mas barato obtener mis 2500Watts por canal del ampli Zener BTL. 

Cuando sea rico te juro que me animo a comprar un buen trafo y sacarle jugo al ampli de Ejtagle.

Saludos


----------



## Daniss1

Vaya.
buen equipo de luces.
yo me dedico tambien a este mundo pero no tengo equipos de luces (mas que una mesa dmx) el resto lo ponen las discotecas, en cuanto a au¡dio tengo lo ultimo pero de luces..... pues estoy pensando montar un par de electroboscopios y una luces auturritmicas pero como soy muy nuevo en esto no sabria solucionar los posibles fallos que dan los circuitos al montarlos (por ejemplo me puese ace poco a montar el preamplificador con triple tono y me daba muchisimos fallos, que venian despues respondidos en el foro pero tarde una seman a y algo mas en adivinar como iba y solucionar esos fallos)
Un saludo
PD. en cuanto a los equipos mios  son (mixers) pioneer djm 1000 y djm 800, (platos) pioner cdj 200 x2 unidades y pioneer cdj 100 x2 unidades, tornamesas: STANTON ST-150 II x 1 unidad y TECHNICS SL-1210 M5GE x2 unidades, efectos pioneer efx1000 y korg kp3 y sampler: ROLAND SP-555 y AKAI MPC 5000 luego algun equalizador y procesadores mas una mesa de estudio, y control de luces :BEHRINGER LC2412 EUROLIGHT y CHAMSYS MAGICQ 100 y para luces tengo alhgun escaner y laser pero nada mas
Un consejo a los que vayan a empezar: con mucho menos equipo se puede hacer lo mismo, yo empeze pinchando con un mp4 y una psp, y un dvd portatil, junto con una mesa 4 canales sin nada, una que costaba 40 euros, con eso se pueden conseguir resultados impresionantes.
SI no quieres gastarte tanto dinero en equipos usa un pc con virtual dj o tracktor y no se nota casi nada porque los equipos se usan mas para fardar en eescenario o discteca que para util, si se natoa pero poco.


----------



## diego nielsen

hola muchachos, hace mucho.... ponia musica en los cumples, con una bandeja y un doble cassetera, sin mezclador... con 2 bafles kioto de 500 watts pmpo.. una bost-a jajaja, ahora voy con mi pregunta: el sabado tuvimos una fiesta de folcklore en el club, vino un sonidista (malo) e iluminador ( con 12 tachos de aluminio de unos 30 centimetros de largo) , le tuve que conectar los cables al tablero porque no sabia nada !! y me dije: upita !! esto lo puedo hacer yo..!!!! tendria contactos como para hacer ese servicio... preguntas: como se llaman esos tachos para averiguar precios ? aparte el loco tenia una consolita con potes deslizantes vara variar la intensidad de la luz y una llave para encendido directo, sera dificil hacer una consola de esas ??


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la consolida es una consola de dimmer, nada dificil de hacer, un triac, un diac, un pote, un diodo y una resistencia por canal. creo que eso es todo lo que llevaba el dimmer, tendria que buscarlo. los tachos esos si no me equivoco son llamados par 56(por favor corrijanme si me equivoco)

o sea, este que te pongo en la foto es un par 56 corto con base, lampara de 300watts si no le pifio







saludos


----------



## diego nielsen

si si los tachos son como ese...


----------



## Daniss1

Si quieres hacer un dimmer para esos focos depende de si usan o no dmx, con control dmx olvidate ya que creo que es complicado hacer uno bueno.
Si es de lampara normal basta con un interrupto r y un pote para 220v, ya que es ua lampara como las de casa.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sip, tiene razon daniss1, si son dmx olvidate de lo sencillo.

si son los comunes un interruptor y un dimmer va de 10, pero no te recomiendo los que venden hecho para los hogares, ya que ademas de caros se queman por temperatura, sigo buscando el dimmer que te dije

que es un pote para 220?? para mi eso seria un reostato, por tension y corriente que tiene uqe manejar

saludos

el dimmer que te decia no es exactamente este, pero es muy parecido, es perfecto para lo que vos queres hacer, lo unico que le tenes que sumar es un interruptor para el encendido y apagado directo y un pulsador si queres la funcion qeu le dicen flash, ademas, cuando hagas la caja si podes deja que el pote quede mas arriba que la minima posicion, para que la lampara apenas se caliente, sin llegar a iluminar, esa es una funcion de las consolas dmx para que las lamparas no se quemen, supongo que sera por cambio brusco de temperatura

saludos


----------



## Daniss1

Pues si, seria un reostato, es que no estoy muy iniciadojjeje
lo del dmx lo decia mas que nada porque en la mesa dmx que tengo lleva mucho digital, en pantallas de datos y posibles programaciones de efectos de luces...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no, ta bien tabien, pasa que si existe algun otro elemento que tenga esa utilidad lo desconozco. por algun lugar del foro hay sobre dmx, igual , si son lamparas comunes me quedo con el dimmer

saludos


----------



## diego nielsen

claro claro,eso mismo, que soporte la potencia..

justo es eso lo que necesito. canales individuales, con dimmer, una llave y pulsador por canal !!  los tachos y tengo para arrancar...  es para peñas de folcklore y actos de escuela y esas cositas, voy a ponerme a averiguar un poco los precios de las cosas... muy interesante el comentario de que las lamparas queden encendidas al minimo (seria como un stanby) para que se mantengan calientes.


----------



## Daniss1

Lo de que queden calientes es mas que nada por que sino tarda algo mas en encender la lampara y te da el ritmo de la luz equivocado o a contratiempo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Daniss1 dijo:


> Lo de que queden calientes es mas que nada por que sino tarda algo mas en encender la lampara y te da el ritmo de la luz equivocado o a contratiempo.


 
nada mas?? juraria que en algun momento escuche por algun lado( o sea,0 credibilidad) que era para que la lampara no tuviera cambios bruscos de temperatura, loq eu acortaria su vida util

saludos


----------



## Daniss1

Si, es para evitar cambios de temperatura pero lo que mas puede estroipear el espectaculo es lo que te he dicho.
Ademas es igual que las bombillas de cas, si las enciendes y apagas muchas veces sse acaban fundiendo por cambio de temperatura brusco


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaah, mira vos, otra cosa aprendida. bombillas de cas?? 

saludos


----------



## Royer Dj

hola ya tiene un tiempecito que nadie postea *por* aqui pero soy nuevo en el foro y en unos dias pondre algunas fotos de mi equipo para que lo conoscan soy dj desde hace un buen de años con mi equipo y tambien he trabajado en discotecas, en unos dias ya les mostrare algo saludos desde mexico.


----------



## ingkhonejo

bueno ya que nadie postea algo,procedo a presentar por asi decirlo mi equipo 
(de la familia)


8 bajos cerwin vega ab-36b
2 power amp cerwin vega 2800
2 power pv dj (peavey)
1 qsc 2000
1 crown micro tech 1200
8 medios peavey 18"
8 agudos rcf n850
i mezcladora pyle pro 
1 consola  morrisson de 16 canales
1 driver rack pack pa
1 ecualizador de 32 bandas dmx
1 reproductor doble american dj
1 pc con software para mezclar en vivo
2  lasser de 180 mw
3 luces roboticas scanner dmx 512
2 luces strobo de colores led
3 luces audio ritmicas
2 strobo gigantes de 750w

parece que es todo, bueno proximamente adquiriremos un control dmx para las luces porque los switch como que ya se botan mucho jejeje

bien dejo una foto de un evento que nos toco amenizar juanto a un conjunto norteño

sale genthe adios
y sigan postenadho


----------



## fernandoae

> bien dejo una foto de un evento que nos toco amenizar *juanto* a un conjunto norteño
> sale *genthe* adios
> y sigan *postenadho*



No cuesta nada escribir mas lento y bien


----------



## zeta_bola_1

todo bien, perooooo....y la foto?????????????


----------



## Tacatomon

No pos sí compatriota, nomás faltó la foto!.

saludos_!!!!


----------



## Dano

Hace un tiempo me aleje del audio en potencia y me meti con el tema grabación y demás... 
Y arranque a armar la mesa del estudio donde van insertadas las consolas bla bla, la mesa esta compuesta por 6 tablas de una pulga  de nucleo de eucalipto colorado :estudiando:
Por ahora solo dejo una foto "Artistica" si se le puede llamar así, es la consola de salida, al fondo se ve la consola de entrada.

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/p1010702.jpg/

S2


----------



## ingkhonejo

Tacatomon dijo:


> No pos sí compatriota, nomás faltó la foto!.
> 
> saludos_!!!!



no me dejo subirla me sale error de que que esta muy grande pero para todo hay maña
ahi esta gente sigan el link
http://www.4shared.com/file/247991108/26440e3b/Imagen_001.html?dirPwdVerified=89851f72

ahi me dicen que tal
para el proximo evento subo una mas completa describiendo mas el equipo



fernandoae dijo:


> No cuesta nada escribir mas lento y bien



je je je si algo apurado pero me tenia que ir a la escuela


----------



## agsistemas

Hola, nosotros para trabajar usamos estos equipos:

Potencia American Pro Apx 800 (250+250 en 8 ohms)
Potencia Peavey Cs800 (270+270 en 8)
Potencia Casera de 200+200 en 8 ohms
Parlantes 15" Jahro 300w. con tweeter bala selenium
Parlantes 15" yamaha 250 w. - 500 peak
Parlantes 10" jahro 120 watts con tweeters piezo - 3 vias 
Bafles exponenciales 15" 250 watts + tweeteras c/piezo jahro y motorola
Consola Behringer UB2222FX-PRO - 12 canales - 99 efectos preseteados - etc
Consola potenciada Decoud 4 canales - 200 w en 4 ohms
Consola potenciada phonic 4 canales con efectos - 100 w en 4 ohms
Consola Mackie 12 canales con efectos
Microfonos samson r21s y r21, Shure Beta, etc
Consolas midi DJ behringer Bcd 2000 y Bcd 3000
Notebooks Compaq 
Luces: LedGem - Laser k500 100mw verde doble boca - Minimoon - ScanFlower - flash 100w - humo - etc + tripodes

algunas fotos .....


----------



## Pablo16

Muy buen equipo, me gusta el rack donde esta montada la mezcladora y un amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## agsistemas

Pablo16 dijo:


> Muy buen equipo, me gusta el rack donde esta montada la mezcladora y un amplificador.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Gracias, ese rack lo armamos con un amigo un fin de semana en mi casa, porque estaba cansado de llevar las cosas sueltas, lleva un amplificador american pro apx800 (250+250 en 8 ohms) MUY RENDIDOR, una consola de 12 canales Behringer Ub2222FX-Pro y un Cd Gemini simple, actualmente lo uso para hacer pequeños sonidos a bandas, musicos, etc. saludos.


----------



## edwindj

bueno este es mi equipo que alquilo para las minitecas los fines algunos fines de semana. muy pequeño pero ya va creciendo.

incluye 
*amplificador shimasu de 100watts por canal
*equalizador dbx 215
*mixer peavey pv6
*pc msi dual core tarjeta de sonido creative 
*y un par de bafles de 450watt cada uno

ya en vio las fotos mañana


----------



## edix/09

No posteo nadie mas =(... jaja yo me estaba inspirando para terminar mis equipos en todo esto de la onda de los dj jajaja... todos los equipos que publicaron muy buenos las luces de navidad de elosiloscopio una locura...

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Jajaja todos cuentan lo que tienen pero no nos enseñan fotos 

No es la misma sensación leer ''... un par de bafles de 18''... '' que saber como se ve armado. 

Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan

Dano dijo:


> Hace un tiempo me aleje del audio en potencia y me meti con el tema grabación y demás...
> Y arranque a armar la mesa del estudio donde van insertadas las consolas bla bla, la mesa esta compuesta por 6 tablas de una pulga  de nucleo de eucalipto colorado :estudiando:
> Por ahora solo dejo una foto "Artistica" si se le puede llamar así, es la consola de salida, al fondo se ve la consola de entrada.
> 
> http://img340.imageshack.us/i/p1010702.jpg/
> 
> S2



Supongo que no le robastes las tablas de eucaliptus a la "pulga" 
Hablando en serio, te felicito por lo que se vislumbra, parece muy lindo y de buen gusto. 
Que la termines pronto !!!!!!
Salu2.


----------



## edix/09

jaja si  pablo todos cuentan nomas...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

edwindj dijo:


> bueno este es mi equipo que alquilo para las minitecas los fines algunos fines de semana. muy pequeño pero ya va creciendo.
> 
> incluye
> *amplificador shimasu de 100watts por canal
> *equalizador dbx 215
> *mixer peavey pv6
> *pc msi dual core tarjeta de sonido creative
> *y un par de bafles de 450watt cada uno
> 
> ya en vio las fotos mañana


 
edwin y que pasó con las fotos, ahora que por fin termine de armar el mio, mostare fotos en detalle, esten atentos


----------



## palomo

Bueno como hace tiempo comente y ya que estan mostrando sus equipos les mando unas fotos de mi futuro equipo.

Los amplificadores apenas estan en face de pruebas, solo falta unos cuantos detalles y pongo las fotos, estos son tres, el Zener BTL, el master (conocido en el foro como crest-audio) y uno de 400W si mal no recuerdo, tambien tomado del foro.

Por via de mientra les muestro uno de los tres woofer que tengo en mi poder, es un Selenium de 18" de 1000w modelo 18SWS1000, (me falta comprar solo uno), bocina de 15" marca Prosound mod. PRO15-450 (tengo 4) sus bafles apenas los voy a empezar a armar, haaaaa y mi ultimo juguetito adquirido apenas hace 3 dias es una consola marca behringer mod. XENYX1622FX.

Si se que es algo china la consola solo que mi presupuesto no dio para mas, tengo un par de ecualizadores marca technicks, 2 driver compresores marca selenium y 2 twiteer de bala, solo que sacarlos para la foto significa bajar un monton de cacharros cosa que me da un poco de flojera, el equipo incluye 1 compu corel dosduo y una MAC con sistema operativo Leopard la cual va a controlar ciertos parametros de la consola behringer, este vicio ya lo habia superado solo que de nuevo me hiso caer, cuando ya este todo completo pongo fotos de todo el equipo.

Haaaa no tomen en cuenta mi osito que sale en la primera foto, tiene cara de asombro, salio de colado en la foto.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ven bien esos selenium!!!
Va viento en popa ese equipo!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muy bueno tus componentes palomo, por ahi ley que los 18SWS1000 de selenium se desempeñan muy bien en los cerwin vega folded horn, cuantos dolares te costaron?

Espero ansioso fotos de esos amplificadores.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Primero, felicitaciones, se ve bien todo el equipo ese.

Siguiendo...


palomo dijo:


> ...una consola marca behringer mod. XENYX1622FX.
> Si se que es algo china la consola solo que mi presupuesto no dio para mas...


Tengo una igual a esa y sí, suena medio china (a lata), peeeeeeeeeeero... Te vas a la tienda de confianza y te comprás unos TL072 y unos NE5532, ambos de montaje superficial. Me acuerdo que en total eran 49 o 50, algo así como 12-15 TL072 y el resto de los NE.

Acto seguido desoldás TODOS los integrados que manejan el audio (son marca CoolAudio, modelo RC4580) y los reemplazás con los que compraste. Los 072 van en los ecualizadores y los 5532 en el resto. Eso mejora muchísimo el sonido.

Los diseños de Behringer no son malos (se los roba descaradamente a Mackie y éstos le roban a Allen&Heat), así que si mejorás la calidad de los componentes...
El paso siguiente sería reemplazar los transistores de los preamplificadores (2 por cada canal) pero eso da más trabajo y no tantas satisfacciones (lo hice en dos canales y realmente no se notan diferencias grandes).

Hecho eso, le ponés algunos miles de uF de filtro extra a la fuente (interna) y... Estás listo.


Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Cacho dijo:


> Tengo una igual a esa y sí, suena medio china (a lata), peeeeeeeeeeero... Te vas a la tienda de confianza y te comprás unos TL072 y unos NE5532, ambos de montaje superficial. Me acuerdo que en total eran 49 o 50, algo asícomo 12-15 TL072 y el resto de los NE.
> 
> Acto seguido desoldás TODOS los integrados que manejan el audio (son marca CoolAudio, modelo RC4580) y los reemplazás con los que compraste. Los 072 van en los ecualizadores y los 5532 en el resto. Eso mejora muchísimo el sonido.


 
Gracias por el dato cacho, tengo pensado comprar una de esas berhinger pero mas pequeña y si me dices que se nota la mejora haré la modificacion


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Primero, felicitaciones, se ve bien todo el equipo ese.
> 
> Siguiendo...
> 
> Tengo una igual a esa y sí, suena medio china (a lata), peeeeeeeeeeero... Te vas a la tienda de confianza y te comprás unos TL072 y unos NE5532, ambos de montaje superficial. Me acuerdo que en total eran 49 o 50, algo asícomo 12-15 TL072 y el resto de los NE.
> 
> Acto seguido desoldás TODOS los integrados que manejan el audio (son marca CoolAudio, modelo RC4580) y los reemplazás con los que compraste. Los 072 van en los ecualizadores y los 5532 en el resto. Eso mejora muchísimo el sonido.
> 
> Los dieños de Behringer no son malos (se los roba descaradamente a Mackie y éstos le roban a Allen&Heat), así que si mejorás la calidad de los componentes...
> El paso siguiente sería reemplazar los transistores de los preamplificadores (2 por cada canal) pero eso da más trabajo y no tantas satisfacciones (lo hice en dos canales y realmente no se notan diferencias notables).
> 
> Hecho eso, le ponés algunos miles de uF de filtro extra a la fuente (interna) y... Estás listo.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Y yo que me iba a decantar por una Beringher!!!! Lo que menos querría es meterle mano!!!.
Ahora, iré por una mackie o una Peavey...


----------



## palomo

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muy bueno tus componentes palomo, por ahi ley que los 18SWS1000 de selenium se desempeñan muy bien en los cerwin vega folded horn, cuantos dolares te costaron?
> 
> Espero ansioso fotos de esos amplificadores.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Aproximadamente 175 dolares c/u. son como $2300 pesos mexicanos. y efectivamente los folder-horn son los que van a alojar ha estos selenium, (ya decia yo que mi analisis no podia fallar)  fue una semana de estudio de la cantidad de modelos de bafles para ver con que modelo se desempeñaba mejor, lo admito este trabajo me volvio loco, y a ma tardar dentro de 2 semanas pongo fotos de los amplificadores, digo a mas tardar porque ya tengo mi primer contrato para el 10 de Julio, dioses voy a recordar viejos tiempos.

Saludos

Cacho mil gracia por el dato, solo que voy a tener que dejarla asi como esta por un tiempo, tu sabes si le meto mano pierde la garantia, asi que cuando esta expire ya se con que entretenerme un rato.

Tacato no seas flojo con lo que cuesta una mackie o peavey ahorrate unos cuantos miles.


----------



## Cacho

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> ...si me dices que se nota la mejora haré la modificacion


Sí que se nota...

Behringer compró CoolAudio para autoproveerse de componentes, pero para abaratar costos bajó la calidad (dan asco, en otras palabras). Tenés que cambiar los integrados quemanejan la señal de audio de cada canal (son todos 4580) y los que manejan los subgrupos, auxiliares y el main. Los de los vúmetros y los auriculares no hace falta, pero si te pone contento cambiarlos, dale.

Sólo tené cuidado al desoldar, que los PCBs tienen pistas de muy poco espesor y los integrados vienen pegados. Levantá una por una las patas de los operacionales y cuando estén todas para arriba sacalos usando una pinza 


Saludos


----------



## palomo

Cacho dijo:


> Sólo tené cuidado al desoldar, que los PCBs tienen pistas de muy poco espesor y los integrados vienen pegados. Levantá una por una las patas de los operacionales y cuando estén todas para arriba sacalos usando una pinza
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
O sea que los vamos ha tener que despanzurrar (esto es casi matarlos), si con eso mejora la calidad y las consolas son copia de las mackie, bien vale la pena la invercion.

Saludos.


----------



## edwindj

Lo prometido es deuda.

bueno este es mi equipo que alquilo para las minitecas, algunos fines de semana. muy pequeño pero ya va creciendo.

incluye 
*amplificador shimasu de 100watts por canal
*equalizador dbx 215
*mixer peavey pv6
*pc msi dual core tarjeta de sonido creative 
*y un par de bafles de 450watt cada uno ( los parlantes son marca jp)

despues monto las fotos de mis luces, ya que todavia no las he comprado.
Espero que les guste.


----------



## edix/09

hola, esta bueno eso de la modificacion cacho, felicitaciones paolo siempre quise hacer ese crest audio jeje, y edwind muy buenos tus equipos...

Saludos


----------



## palomo

edix/09 dijo:


> felicitaciones paolo siempre quise hacer ese crest audio jeje,
> 
> Saludos


 
 he buscado quien es paolo y no encuentro razon de ellos, Edix donde leiste a Paolo? 

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola edwin, muy bonitos tus equipos, ahora lo que se esta usando para reproducir son los PC, mucho mas practico y no tiene uno que andar con la cantidad de CD's, claro con una buena tarjeta de sonido y grabar a buena calidad (ahi un post mio en el foro donde explico bien lo que pasa con los mp3), yo actualmente tengo una sound blaster Live E880.

Saludos.


----------



## edwindj

gracias a todos por sus comentarios, ahora que tenga mas dinero voy a hacer unos bajos ya sean cerwin vega o gauss y dos medios para ir ampliando mi sonido, y hacer un rack decente.


----------



## edix/09

ok palomo jaja me confundi.... era para vos el msj ese


----------



## palomo

Haaaaa mira, si te habia entendido solo que me dan ganas de molestar de vez en cuando, esten pendientes el zener BTL ya paso la ultima prueba dentro de poco subo las fotos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yesi en concierto, terminado:







Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Que colorido  cuantos rms tenes ahi ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aproximadamente 2.5Kw (no medidos, calculados en base a las fuentes de los amplificadores y las cargas que le son conectadas).

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

FELISITASIONES creo que ya quedo listo para la competensia con el EROS te quedo muy bien me imagino que tambien debe sonar bien bacano
que parlantes usastes y me gustaria ver una foto de los equipos de prosesos 
siempre usaste mte para la maquina de bajos? cual fue el resultado


----------



## Jackcer

* MUCHAS FELICITACIONES Oscar, *muy buen trabajo, se nota tu dedicación al momento de elaborar tus equipos. Al igual que el compañero Aldemarar, comparto la idea q*UE* nos quedas debiendo las fotos de la consola (incluyendo los amplificadores, crossover, PC, Sound Card Sound Blaster, mixer, dvd player, , etc...  es broma..), con la de la consola completa es suficiente.

Una inquietud: ¿Tu tambien le haces el diseño gráfico al equipo?

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo que tengo para procesos en un mezclador nippon america y un crossover activo de tres vias hecho por mi.

Para reproduccion cuento con un PC intel core 2 duo 2.4Ghz, 1Gb de RAM, 580Gb de disco duro y 2 tarjetas de sonido; la Realtek integrada y una sounblaster !live E880.

Como software de reproduccion uso el Virtual DJ 6.0 y para efectos de sonido el Loop Trax 2.0 y una bateria electronica Yamaha DD7.



Aca se ve mejor:







Mas adelante tengo pensado comprar un controlador Berhinger DCX2496, pero eso sera despues.

Para aldemarar:

Los parlantes que use en los bajos: 4 Supertone 18" WAT18100, 700W max
Medios: 8 Bchoice 12" NWX1260, 300W max
Medios altos: 4 driver Peavey 22XT
altos: 7 tweeter bala hechizos y 1 tweeter bala JBL referencia 075

Jacker, lo del diseño grafico lo hice yo, con mucha dedicacion y al final todo quedo bien.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un Excelente equipo Oscar, Mis respetos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

me dio nostalgia ese mixer me hizo recordar viejos tiempos cuando tenia uno igual a ese y la verdad es que suena muy bien no como esas consolas chinas que venden ahora yo todavia uso un mixer nipon america el 2030. Oscar a que cortes de frecuencias hiciste tu croossover
oscar espero que compartas el circuito de mte que conseguistes si no es mucho pedir  
la verdad es que tu equipo quedo de lujo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La verdad es que me gusta mucho el sonido de mi mixercito, las cosas ya no las hacen como antes, lo que si es que tengo que cambiarle algunos potenciometros que estan deteriorados pero por lo demas anda muy bien.

Lo de la MTE, claro que la voy a compartir, ya estoy preparando la informacion y pronto la subire al foro de diagramas ya que varios usuarios me la han pedido.

Lo de los cortes deje los mismos que tenia, aunque queda pendiente un analisis a las cajas que me mando a hacer ezavalla para ajustar bien los cortes de acuerdo a la frecuencia de resonancia y factor Q de los graves y medios con la caja incluida.

Las actuales frecuencias son:

100Hz para graves sin subsonico (esta pendiente para incluirlo)
100Hz a 2000Hz para medios-bajos y parte de medios
2000Hz para arriba (sin ultrasonico) para medios-altos y altos

Todos los filtros son linkwitz-riley de 24dB/octava (cuarto orden).

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## edwindj

felicitaciones amigo oscar ahora si estas a la talla de mi amplificacion espero un mano a mano jajajaja.

de verdad buen trabajo y ponle buen vacile y perreo


----------



## edix/09

weeeeeee hace un monton que no me pego una vuelta y hoy decidi fijarme y bi tus equipos Oscar la verdad sorprendente....

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias compañeros por sus comentarios, aun hay algunas cositas por corregir pero vamos poco a poco

Saludos


----------



## edwindj

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Gracias compañeros por sus comentarios, aun hay algunas cositas por corregir pero vamos poco a poco
> 
> Saludos


  eso esta bien. pero te recomiendo cambiar ese mixer, yo tengo el pv6  de peavey y suena una belleza.
saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

edwindj dijo:


> eso esta bien. pero te recomiendo cambiar ese mixer, yo tengo el pv6  de peavey y suena una belleza.
> saludos.



cual es ese pv6 podrias subir una foto y que valor tiene


----------



## edwindj

el valor en barranquilla es de 380.000 pero yo lo encargue de miami  y me salio por 650.000 junto con u8n equalizador dbx 215 y esto si que suena bien. para el otro mes ya encargue el crown xls 402d. apenas llegue posteo fotos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Que buenos equipos edwin, mi tio tiene una consola de esas PV6 y verdad que da un buen sonido, pero habra que esperar mas adelante.

Por ahi tenia en la mira una beringher:






Saludos


----------



## edwindj

no te recomiendo esa behringer me andado malas referencias de ella.


----------



## aldemarar

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Que buenos equipos edwin, mi tio tiene una consola de esas PV6 y verdad que da un buen sonido, pero habra que esperar mas adelante.
> 
> Por ahi tenia en la mira una beringher:
> 
> 
> Saludos



oscar creo que no te debes desesperar mejor espera y comprate una peavey o makey que no te van a decepcionar. por lo menos yo tengo muchos años trabajando con mi mixer nipon america y ya le e cambiado las correderas muchas beses  y ultimamente le mande a hacer un diseño grafico con impreccion digital de las letras de la parte de arriba y quedo nuevo.
y te cuento que una ves compre una consola sound king (la mas pequeña) y solo la use una ves y la archive



edwindj dijo:


> el valor en barranquilla es de 380.000 pero yo lo encargue de miami  y me salio por 650.000 junto con u8n equalizador dbx 215 y esto si que suena bien. para el otro mes ya encargue el crown xls 402d. apenas llegue posteo fotos.
> 
> compañero me parece que esa peavey esta economica ya que por una de las chinas piden asta $300.000 me gustaria saber en que almacen la tienen gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> oscar creo que no te debes desesperar mejor espera y comprate una peavey o makey que no te van a decepcionar. por lo menos yo tengo muchos años trabajando con mi mixer nipon america y ya le e cambiado las correderas muchas beses y ultimamente le mande a hacer un diseño grafico con impreccion digital de las letras de la parte de arriba y quedo nuevo.
> y te cuento que una ves compre una consola sound king (la mas pequeña) y solo la use una ves y la archive


 
Hola compañero, por eso dije que la tenia en la mira , la verdad es que voy a tomar tu consejo y a seguir con mi viejo mixer porque me gusta su sonido, lo unico es que le cambiare los potenciometros deteriorados.

Saludos


----------



## edwindj

compañero me parece que esa peavey esta economica ya que por una de las chinas piden asta $300.000 me gustaria saber en que almacen la tienen gracias 
la ultima ves la averigue en surti stereo y la vi tambien en mercado libre.
por eo decidi comprar mejor la peavey q*UE* las chinvas esas como behringer qu*E* casi valen igual.


----------



## mariano22

un amigo mio tiene una SanKey mas o menos viejita peroo muy muy hermosa. Un sonido expectacular, 8 canales de mic o linea mono, y un auxiliar estereo. Salidas SUB, master, monitor y REC (las primeras 3 se pueden variar el volumen). VUmetro estereo analogico. Potenciometros deslizables para cada canal y por cada uno:
Ecualizador (G, M y A), Ganancia y balance.

Una joyita


----------



## elchechekillero

Hola amigos... Soy relativamente Nuevo en el Foro... ya estaba registrado hacia rato pero no me animaba a participar... 
Pero veo ke es una exelente Oportunidad de comenzar....

Aqui les presento mi Maquina de Sonido... 



> esta fue la Primera prueba de sonido... aun sin decoracion..











> aca ya esta con la decoracion...














> Y la maquinaria del Vacile...













Bueno amigos espero comentarios... 
ah y agrego.. soy todo un Novato en esto del sonido... pero desde pequeño me han Gustado los Pickups.. minitecas o Discomoviles como les quieran llamar...

Espero Aprender mucho en este Foro... porque tengo Muchas cosas que mejorar en mi Equipo...


----------



## Tacatomon

Muy buena la idea de poner en monitor donde debería de ir una Mixer. La tomaré en cuenta. Aparte, los gráficos que resaltan en la oscuridad es una buena jugada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

excelente. elchechekillero que buen trabajo me gusto mucho los medios, que parlantes son? 15" o 12" de esa forma quiero armar mis medios pero con parlante de 12 y de tiro largo sobre el diseño grafico es pintado sobre la malla o es del que pintan en una telilla y pegan a la malla?
solo me queda una duda de que tanta ganancia de señal tendra una pc para no utizar mexclador
y cual es el nombre del pikup? ¡MAUI!


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, De un PC sale muy poco voltaje como para excitar completamente a una etapa de potencia... En mi caso (También uso un PC) realiza distribuidores de audio de ganancia 4. Así el problema quedo resuelto para los amplificadores.


----------



## aldemarar

es que creo que conectando el pc al crossover y de hay al amplificador se perderia mucha ganancia como creo que es lo que hace  el compañero chechekillero


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues los filtros activos de ahora, siempre disponen de un control de ganancia para elegir un voltaje de salida adecuado...
Yo creo que así lo resuelve.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

tacatomon donde puedo conseguir gratis un programa para pasar musica que sea confiable tengo virtual dj pero habeces se bloquea ¿si hay otro programa mejor para esto?


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, a mi no se me traba el VDJ, y tengo una maquina no muy fregona que digamos. But, si lo que quieres es solo pasar música, AIMP es el mejor....
Habrá otros tipo VDJ, mas sencillos y con menos funciones, desconozco cuales son, pero el que busca encuentra.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> es que creo que conectando el pc al crossover y de hay al amplificador se perderia mucha ganancia como creo que es lo que hace el compañero chechekillero


 
Si le aumentas la ganancia a los amplificadores o colocas una etapa preamplificadora antes del crossover te evitas el problema, a mi antes me tocaba conectar los parlanticos del PC y sacar el audio de la salida de audifonos de los parlantes ya que ni con el mixer me bastaba. Ahora lo que hice fue destapar el mixer y modificar las entradas de phono que traen un preamplificador y adaptarlo para lo que necesitaba, quitando la equalizacion RIAA y bajando la ganancia ya que estaba muy alta.

Saludos.


----------



## elchechekillero

Hola compañeros... 
Primero lo del Monitor en el rack... es 1 por falta de presupuesto para una mixer... pero tocaba buscar un buen puesto para el Pc y sobre todo para el Monitor... (seguridad).. son costosos esos plasmas eh... jejeje

se me prendio la chispa del ingenio... asi que.. que mejor lugar para la Pc que el mismo Rack ... todo en el mismo sitio... seguro y facil de trasportar...

Aldemar... los parlantes de los Medios son de 10" de 350 Watts cada uno... Estoy Ahorrando para cambiarlos por Unos de 800 Watts que vi en Barranquilla...
Los Altos son Tweter bala hechizos... los llamados yinlasser.. (valla saber de donde sacaron ese nombre).. jajaja...

Con respecto a la salida de audio del Pc.. tengo una Tarjeta Sound Blaster 3D live o algo asi (no se exactamete *QU*e serie es)... De ahi mando al Crossover y ps con este se obtiene algo de ganancia.. Suficiente para No tener que pasar las Potencias de la Mitad... jejeje...

ah y con respecto al virtual Dj.. a mi me anda barbaro... lo utilizo al tiempo con el Loop Trax para los Samplers .. Placas (jingles) y cosas asi...

creo que aumentando la memoria RAM del PC te resuelves algo...

Yo tengo un Intel celeron con 2 Gb de Ram y 2 discos Duros.. Uno de 350 Gb y otro de 80 Gb ...

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

elchechekillero dijo:


> Aldemar... los parlantes de los Medios son de 10" de 350 Watts cada uno... Estoy Ahorrando para cambiarlos por Unos de 800 Watts que vi en Barranquilla...
> Los Altos son Tweter bala hechizos... los llamados yinlasser.. (valla saber de donde sacaron ese nombre).. jajaja...
> 
> 
> ah y con respecto al virtual Dj.. a mi me anda barbaro... lo utilizo al tiempo con el Loop Trax para los Samplers .. Placas (jingles) y cosas asi...
> 
> creo que aumentando la memoria RAM del PC te resuelves algo...
> 
> Yo tengo un Intel celeron con 2 Gb de Ram y 2 discos Duros.. Uno de 350 Gb y otro de 80 Gb ...
> 
> Saludos...


 
Cheiner, cuidado al cambiar los parlantes de medios, no de te dejes emocionar solo por la por la potencia que dicen tener los parlantes fijate en la respuesta de frecuencia y su eficiencia en dB/1W/1m, ya que en la mayoria de los casos el parlante al ser mas potente es mas "duro" y por ende se presta mas para utilizarlo en bajos ya que no tendrian buena respuesta en medios y medios bajos.

Por ejemplo, mis 12" son de 300 vatios pico y una eficiencia de 92 dB/1w/1m, son parlantes livianos y a pesar de que son chinos tienen muy buen sonido, te recomiendo que antes de gastar un monton de dinero en parlantes que tal vez no te vayan a gustar analices bien las cosas.

Te recomiento componentes eminence (economicos y buenos), el delta 10A se usa bastante en cajas line array:







*SPECIFICATION*

Nominal Basket Diameter:10”, 254mm
Nominal Impedance:8 ohms
Power Rating:350W
Resonance:66Hz
Usable Frequency Range:63Hz-3.7kHz
Sensitivity:98.8
Magnet Weight:56 oz.
Gap Height:0.375”, 9.53mm
Voice Coil Diameter:2.5”, 63.5mm


Saludos


----------



## elchechekillero

Justo porque los que tengo no me Gustan es Que los voy a cambiar..
Mis 10" son de 350 Watss Pico ... pero solo 90 dB/1W/1m ... Cuando los compre no sabia la Importancia de los benditos decibeles... ahora se que importan mas que el mismo wattiaje en realidad...
el rango de frecuencias va desde 50Hz a 5.0 KHz  

esos Eminence que precio tienen ??? ... Me Gustan esos 98 dB/1W/1m..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hace unos meses estaban a $ 195.000 c/u, ahora no se a como estarán.


----------



## elchechekillero

cuando valla a Barranquilla voy a averiguar Bien las caracteristicas de los B&L que te dije de 800 Watts... Se que deben estar mas o menos en el mismo rango de frecuencias que estos Eminence..

los B&L cuestan $ 130.000 en killa... pero no se el SPL que desarrollan...

El Problema aca es de Presupuesto... Porque si no comprara estos DAS 






400 Watts RMS
800 Watts Pico
98 dB SPL /1W/1m..
55 Hz - 5.7 kHz

Tienen Mucha Mejor cobertura de frecuencias...

Pero cada uno cuesta $ 350.000  

Necesito 4 ... Inalcanzables al menos x ahora  =(


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues la verdad es que aca en Valledupar los venden y han salido malos (he visto varios quemados), a todo el que le pregunto no me los recomienda, averigua bien antes de comprarlos.

aca uno de 12":



Tengo un conocido que compro 6 de los mismos que tu quieres pero aun no los he escuchado.

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## elchechekillero

Bueno tocara averiguar Bien... Igual no creo que con mi Amplificador llegue a quemarlos, ya que lo maximo que bota son 800 Watts en 4 Ohmios...

Colocando 2 parlantes en Paralelo.. Tendria una carga Maxima de 1600 Watts por cada canal (700 W RMS +o - porque creo son de 350W RMS)  ...(digamos 1200 Watts Max por seguridad y no confiar en lo que dice el fabricante)...

Pienso que asi no se sobrepasaria la capacidad maxima de los parlantes...

Igual aca lo que mas me interesa es el SPL .. no tanto el wattiage ya que los que tengo son de solo 350W Max.. y pues ahy me las arreglo para no quemarlos de nuevo..  (de salida queme uno).. jeje..


----------



## edwindj

muy bueno lo del rack te felicito elchechekillero.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> tacatomon donde puedo conseguir gratis un programa para pasar musica que sea confiable tengo virtual dj pero habeces se bloquea ¿si hay otro programa mejor para esto?



Aldemarar, te cuento que a mi me pasaba lo mismo, después de cierto tiempo de usarlo se bloqueaba, la solución fue desinstalarlo y conseguirme otra versión del mismo software y asunto resuelto.

Ahora tengo la version 6.0 Pro y me anda exelente

Saludos


----------



## edix/09

Hola gente felicitaciones por el rack elcheche la verdad muy lindo me voy a armar uno asi....

Saben lo que me sorprende muchos los equipos que ocupan alla en colombia mexico entre otros para cuantas personas ocupan esos equipos (oscar, el cheche, aldemar)

Saludos


----------



## elchechekillero

hola compañeros... 

Primero que todo.. mi nick esta largo... me Pueden Decir... simplemente... CHECHE... 
respondiendo a la Pregunta de para cuantas personas se ocupan estos sonidos... jajaja... Por mi parte y por el momento solo para mi.. o cuando quiero tomarme unas frias (cervezas) con mis amigos... jajaja

que exagerado no...


----------



## edix/09

ok cheche, te pregunto otra cosas tus bajos son 4 de 18"? y tenes 4 medios de 10" y los tweeter en que lugar lo ubicaste?

Saludos


----------



## elchechekillero

Hola Edix ....

Mis Bajos son 4 pero de 15" x 1000 Watts ... Los Medios son 4 de 10" x 350 Watts ... y los Tweters son 8 tweters Bala Hechizos... estan Hubicado en las mismas cajas de medios ... uno a cada lado de cada parlante... No se si me hago entender....  jejeje... mas luego subo una imagen de las cajas de medios sin la malla...


----------



## edix/09

sube una foto de dia asi aprecio mejor jajaja pero si entendi las explicaciones...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno muchachos, les traigo un pequeño video que grabe el pasado sabado en un baile que trate de organizar pero la lluvia no dejó, disculpen la calidad  lo grabé con el telefono.






Saludos.


----------



## elchechekillero

que vacile que espeluque... Aquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Suenaaaaaa... Yesi en concierto.. 
Taquea Yesi Taquea... 

j**a viejo Oscar lo felicito... se ve Bien Bueno el Yesi...

Yo tengo un Toque en una Fiesta el Sabado.. voy a tratar de Grabar algo para conpartirlo con ustedes...


----------



## edix/09

hola oscar la verdad bueno el video tenes la misma iluminacion que tenias al principio de post o compraste cosas nuevas? les pregunto a los que tienen los mushroom o vertigo o como le quieran llamar y a los derby cuanto tiempo lo dejan prendidos?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La misma iluminacion, hace tiempo que no compro cosas nuevas, en estos momentos estoy pendiente de un laser verde.

Lo del tiempo, pues depende, si es al aire libre de 10 a 15 minutos, si es un evento cerrado, en una casa u otro sitio no mas de 5 minutos y las dejo enfriar otros 5 minutos aprox. alternando con otras luces y desde que las tengo nunca he cambiado un bombillo.

El truco es no dejarla enfriar mucho despues de empezar a trabajar.

Saludos.


----------



## edix/09

ok gracias vos decis que si lo dejas 20 min en un lugar cerrado se arruinan??

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

edix/09 dijo:


> ok gracias vos decis que si lo dejas 20 min en un lugar cerrado se arruinan??
> 
> Saludos



Claro, esos bombillos halogenos calientan un monton, si fuera a led como las nuevas no tendriamos ese problema .

Saludos


----------



## edix/09

ok.. si yo pensaba comprarme unas de lampara, las de led  no se puede comparar nunca con las de lampara para mi son muchos mejores la de lampara (mas luz, mayor distancia) pero poco tiempo prendida y mayor consumo... tengo en mente 2 mushroom de 300w creo que hay....

Saludos


----------



## ingkhonejo

pues en parte si edix,aun que tendrias que buscar alguna de mayor alcanze y haz de luz de preferencia alguna dmx para controlar la luminosidad


----------



## edix/09

hey oscar subis una fotos de tus luces actuales o viejas no importa es para ver... lo que nose si pusiste ademas de tus equipos es si tenes una consola de luces para prenderlas....

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

edix/09 dijo:


> hey oscar subis una fotos de tus luces actuales o viejas no importa es para ver... lo que nose si pusiste ademas de tus equipos es si tenes una consola de luces para prenderlas....
> 
> Saludos



Luego pongo una foto actualizada porque las que tengo no salen todas las luces, lo de la consola, tengo una botonera que hice hace años (apenas empezaba en el cuento), consta con varios switches para controlarlas y esta algo desprolija, en estos dias me ocurrio algo que me hace pensar en optar por un control con PIC para cuando no pueda estar con las luces atendiendolas y de una vez remodelo la botonera, ademas que me conseguí un cable de 10 hilos con el cual tengo pensado reemplazar el monton de cables que bajan de la estructura hasta la caja de control.

Aca algunas de mis luces, falta la doble derby, el cosmos 2.0 y una bola grande sencilla:









Aca, mas fotos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/dj-s-fotos-fiestas-luces-equipos-21847/#post178201

Saludos.


----------



## edix/09

jajaja ya las vi por adeltando en tu albun... un groxo oscar hasta los bafles te hiciste jejeje y la 2 bola giratoria de nose cuantos watt es cuanto tiempo la dejas prendida? los par 36 38 o nose que medida son pero me parece que son una de esas lo ecendes de a uno no sierto con la consola? sabes lo que te faltaria a mi gusto, aca se ocupa mucho en mi zona son las esferas espejadas medias grandes 40mm 60mm 80mm y las alumbran con algun par y ese efecto lo dejan prendido todo el tiempo asi apagan los efectos que tienen que enfriaser y ese sigue asi es en los boliches tambien....

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

edix/09 dijo:


> jajaja ya las vi por adeltando en tu albun... un groxo oscar hasta los bafles te hiciste jejeje y la 2 bola giratoria de nose cuantos watt es cuanto tiempo la dejas prendida? los par 36 38 o nose que medida son pero me parece que son una de esas lo ecendes de a uno no sierto con la consola? sabes lo que te faltaria a mi gusto, aca se ocupa mucho en mi zona son las esferas espejadas medias grandes 40mm 60mm 80mm y las alumbran con algun par y ese efecto lo dejan prendido todo el tiempo asi apagan los efectos que tienen que enfriaser y ese sigue asi es en los boliches tambien....
> 
> Saludos



Para la cosmos 2.0 el tiempo es igual, como tu dices uso una bola de colores sencilla para alternar con las demas luces y tampoco las enciendo todas al tiempo, una o dos a la vez asi las otras se van enfriando.

Saludos


----------



## edix/09

bueno ya que nadie siguio jaja me voy a humillar mostrando algunas cosas que tengo... voy de apoco pero algo es algo je...

Un cabezal lx de 10 canales.
2 bafles de 15"
una consola o mixer  pyramid...
mmm ah por ahi atras se ve mi proyector... el cual mande a pedir una lampara porque ta muerta la otra....
http://img525.imageshack.us/i/1001070.jpg/

http://img51.imageshack.us/i/1001069r.jpg/

http://img30.imageshack.us/i/1001071e.jpg/

http://img697.imageshack.us/i/1001072t.jpg/

http://img121.imageshack.us/i/1001073y.jpg/

http://img819.imageshack.us/i/1001074h.jpg/




















Bueno espero que aprecien ja... saludos


----------



## german barrios

bueno pues aqui me toca el turno de describir mi equipo yo soy del norte de mexico alomejor por eso algunas palabras y marcas de audio no las conocen 

de audio: 
reprodusco con dos laptops  con virtual dj  aveces usoel tracktor le con una interface beringer
de ay va a la mezcladora de 5 canales para dj
de esa se pasa a una mezcladora de lineas y microfonos de 10 canales marrca saund track
de ay a un ecualizador grafico de 10 bandas por canal "casero ya debo de sustituirlo"
de ay se pasa al otro rack empezamos con
un crosover de tres vias mas subwofer de ay alimentamos los agudos con amplificador mx4
los medios con un ampli nacional
y los bajos con un amplificados backstage 1600
bafles
tengo 2 tipo concert con una bocina peavey 15 pulgadas y una marca mitzu de 15 y una unidad de agudos "twiter de rosca"   son dos cajas iguales las fabrique yo

en los subwofers es la novedad traia jalando dos tipo cerwin vega de reote con bocina de 18" de 500 watts y tenia para eventos mas grandes otro par igual pero con bocina de 300
pero presisamente hoy estoy terminando unos bafles tipo sb 1000 para dos bocinas de 18  
ya tengo kasi akabados los dos con esos voy a cambiarlos por los rebotes
 y como se me esta acabando la´pila despues les subo fotos y le digo las cosiyas que me faltan de iluminacion

de iluminacion    
tengo una pequeña estructura echiza de 2 metros y medio
no siempre le cuelgo todo
pero tengo una tira de spots de 6 colores 
un efecto tipo moon de espejo "pinguino"
un strobo de 750 watts
un efecto de leds simulador led
y dos scaners intimmidatos 2.0 de chauvet 
un controlador dmx
y una maquina de humo
y es todo mi equipo

los accesorios pos triago dos microfonos shure y dos inalambricos 



aprobechando este espacio alguien me podria decir cual seria la mejor forma de conectar mis bajos en mis nuevos bafles  al amplificador 
el ampli da 1600 watts a 4 ohms en modo puente "mono"


----------



## edix/09

hola german, estaria mas bueno que pongas fotos....

saludos


----------



## ken1y17

haahaa....! bue yo tambien soy Dj pero entre panas.. no tengo mucho sonido simplemente tengo un CP4 con bass de 15 y un RCFde 15 igual pero pronto me comprare algo mejor saludos y q*UE* sigan mejorando DD


----------



## elchechekillero

Bueno amigos hace un Tiempo les mostre mi Equipo..
Ahora le muestro lo que son las luces y el Equipo completo actualizado.. 

Aca mi Sonido Completo:
















Aca se puede apreciar parte de las Luces.. Principalmente el Lasser verde de Dos Canales.. Y para le amigo que queria ver la Ubicacion de los Tweters... Por ahy se alcanzan a ver entre las Cajas de medios..











Aca el Juego de luces solo en la sala de mi casa... jejeje





Dos Strobers de 200 watts Cada Uno





Una Vertigo o Mush Romm..













Mi control DMX .. Jajaja... Recontra Casero...





Mi Pequeña Maquina de Humo
















Bueno Amigos eso ha sido Todo... Les Debo el Video del MAUI MEGA CONCIERTO en Accion... pronto subire algo...


----------



## Tacatomon

Excelente equipo, esas luces de verdad que levantan el ambiente!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## edix/09

hola muy bueno con las luces... jaja me mato lo de la consola jajajaja y tu estructura esta mortal de que esta ehca y que altura llega asi como esta en la fotos cheche?

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

buena por esa, esta excelente tu sonido muy buena imagen, ya te pregunte por los parlantes de 10" me probaron el b&l en el almacen y sono ronco y en otro almasen estaban comparando con el avc y a mi parecer el avc sono mejor el b&l suena mas "chillon"

saludos


----------



## elchechekillero

Hola amigos...
*Tacatomon.*. la verdad se crea un buen efecto con el Juego de Luces.. no es lo mismo escuchar la musica sola.. que acompañarla de un buen Juego de luces y colores y mas aun envolver al publico entre el Humo colorido y estremecerla con una buena presion sonora... algo que nunca olvidaran...

*edix/09 *.. jaja.. si la consola es un Prototipo por asi decirlo... jejeje.. lo importante es que cumnple su objetivo... y con un poco de Destreza.. se Puede realizar un Juego de luces verdaderamente Inpactante con tan pocos recursos... 
La torre de luces es metalica.. sola mide 1.80 metros... y colocada sobre los Bajos alcanza los 3.10 metros.. No me van a creer Pero anteriormente era parte de una cama (1 larguero y la Piecesa) ... jajaja... en esto toca ser recursivo eh.. 

*aldemarar* ... se hace lo *QU*e se puede viejo... y si me preocupo mucho por la Imagen de mi Maquina... asi no sea el Pickup que mas duro suene en su tamaño.. si quiero que este Bien Presentado y suene Lindo... ya veremos lo del Aumento de Potenicia.. jejeje..

Muchas Gracias por la Informacion de los Parlantes... 

los AVC son Buenos parlantes... los Mios suenan lindo.. pero lo malo es la poca potencia que admiten... No se si hallan unos de por lo menos 300 Watts RMS... los mios son de apenas 50 Watts RMS  .. 350 Watts MAx.. 
Estuve Pensando en unos EMINENCE de 400 watts RMS 800 Watts Max.. pero tal vez no me alcance el presupuesto... por eso seria Bueno unos mas o menos en ese rango de potenicia y obviamente mas economicos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Tu siempre con tus buenos inventos cheiner, ahora que comentas si se ven las piezas de la cama, muy bonita tu estructura .

Mi estructura estoy que la cambio porque el peso de las luces hace que se mueva mucho y ya me queda pequeña, pero pienso comprar los tripodes que se usan para los monitores tipo concert, pero el travesaño si me toca mandarlo a hacer, actualmente uso tubo de aluminio cuadrado.

Lo de los parlantes trata de buscar componentes buenos, antes de comprarlos es bueno hacer esas comparaciones como la que hizo aldemarar ya que como son altavoces que no poseen manual toca es asi y pues decidirte por el que se acomode a tu bolsillo pero que te satisfaga en potencia y sonido, nuevamente te recomiendo los eminence, B&L no me parece buena marca aunque se ven robustos por aca no me han hablado bien de ellos.

Los Soundking se ven buenos, habria que averiguar con alguien que los haya usado.

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

yo estoy que compro los soundking pero estoy esperando que me den referensia de ellos aparentemente se ven vien y son bastantes economicos en el otro foro ablan de que sus liner son buenos pero para eventos pequeños

y che se me olvidaba si hay avc de 10 con bobina 3" estan a $110.000


----------



## edwindj

ahora si q*UE* me impresiono tu equipo muy bueno sigue asi.


----------



## edix/09

calcule que era tubos de algo jajaja pero no de cama saludos...


----------



## Dano

aldemarar dijo:


> yo estoy que compro los soundking pero estoy esperando que me den referensia de ellos aparentemente se ven vien y son bastantes economicos en el otro foro ablan de que sus liner son buenos pero para eventos pequeños
> 
> y che se me olvidaba si hay avc de 10 con bobina 3" estan a $110.000




Una vez tuve que usar unos monitores de escenarios soundking prestados, a mi me resultaron bastante malos, eran de 200W los puse a 200W y al rato uno de los 4 murió, al final del toque uno estaba muerto completamente y otro quedó sonando bastante raro, además cuando uno olía la ventilación tenía un olor a quemado terrible.

Mi experiencia fue bastante mala.

Saludos


----------



## ingkhonejo

hey *QUÉ* tal tiempo sin pasar visitar el foro y pues elchechekillero impresionante tu obra de arte demasiado estetico saludos!!


----------



## aldemarar

que clase de musica estan bailando se ve bastante chistoso el video


----------



## ingkhonejo

aldemarar dijo:


> que clase de musica estan bailando se ve bastante chistoso el video


pues aqui en culiacan sinaloa es normal es banda aun que el duranguense se baila algo parecido https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/images/smilies/mmm.gif y si esta algo chistoso pero eso y mas se usa en este lado del mundo


----------



## edix/09

hola gente.... @ingkhonejo je que equipos tenes conta tan muy bueno en el video...

Saludos


----------



## ingkhonejo

edix/09 dijo:


> hola gente.... @ingkhonejo je que equipos tenes conta tan muy bueno en el video...
> 
> Saludos



Es un par de laser tricolor un par de mushroom un par de strobos gigantes un par de leed panel multicolor y eso seria la iluminacion de ese evento.
Para el 15 de septiembre hay evento y llevaremos toda la iluminacion haber si compramos otro par de lasser tipo scanner,haber si hay tiempo de tomar video.
saludos


----------



## Ronald Cejas

hola muchachos que buenas las fotos, me podrian ayudar con algunas instalaciones de sonido?? tengo que instalar sonido para un karaoke segun mi diseño acustico hice comprar 4 JBL de 500W y todo ok,  pero el dueño quiere colocar un bajo pero solo uno y no esta dispuesto a comprar otro poder como lo instalo?? auxilio


----------



## palomo

Ronald Cejas dijo:


> hola muchachos que buenas las fotos, me podrian ayudar con algunas instalaciones de sonido?? tengo que instalar sonido para un karaoke segun mi diseño acustico hice comprar 4 JBL de 500W y todo ok, pero el dueño quiere colocar un bajo pero solo uno y no esta dispuesto a comprar otro poder como lo instalo?? auxilio


 
¿Que equipo tienes, cuantos amplificadores? porque decirte cualquier cosa estariamos adivinando.

Saludos


----------



## Ronald Cejas

estamos comprando un poder o (amplificador) de 2500W


----------



## Tacatomon

Aún así necesitamos más info de los altavoces que quieres instalar y las especificaciones del amplificador... Así seguimos algo ciegos...


----------



## Ronald Cejas

bueno los datos son Poder Behringer de 3000W
consola de 16 canales con efectos Behringer si existe con USB con ese numero de canales mejor
4 Parlantes Behringer de 600 W c/u
1 bajo por comprar supongo de 1800W Behringer
Ecualizador Behringer.
Eso es todo


----------



## Tacatomon

Supongo que los altavoces tiene impedancia de 8 Ohms... Y el  amplificador también supongo que tiene una impedancia máxima de trabajo  de 2 ohms... Si se tiene un solo amplificador, habría que sacrificar el  estéreo para poder trabajar con los 4 de 600W en series (8 Ohms finales - Cada par en serie y luego en paralelo) y el bajo solo en otro canal (8 Ohms)... No es de lo mejor ya que no se le está sacando provecho al amplificador...


----------



## capitanp

aveces soy medio timido para mostrar cosas, no me averguenzen


----------



## zeta_bola_1

capitan: 

este video incluye contenido sony music entertainment, que lo ha bloqueado en tu pais por motivos de derechos de copyright


aleman de quilmes??vivo a un par de cuadras de ahi


saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Y el equipo en si? Unas foticos!!! dbx Rulz!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dano

capitanp dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht5VDzuTppw
> 
> aveces soy medio timido para mostrar cosas, no me averguenzen




Muy linda la calidad de las fotos


----------



## Ronald Cejas

Mil gracias de ante mano por lo visto no me queda otra que comprar un bajo mas y otro poder y asi no sacrifico el estereo, una duda mas...
que software sera bueno para videos, les explico.
el dueño quiere reproducir videos por la pc y enviarlos a los LCD, una ves en los LCD quere estar buscando otro video en la PC sin interrumpir los LCD una ves encontrado el video que quiere, cuando termine de reproducir los LCD estara listo el próximo video.
porfa ayudenme se ve que son muy bueno en este tema. gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

El programa VirtualDJ tiene una función de mezclar vídeos, pero no estoy muy familiarizado con eso. Hay otros compañero que pueden recomendarte otro programa.

Saludos.


----------



## palomo

EL VirtualDj pero en la vercion 6 se puede hacer la mezcla de video, solo tienes que practicar un poco esta un poco complicado agarrarle el modo aparte que tu PC debe tenet como  minimo 2G de memoria libres y si es corel dos duo mucho mejor.

Espero que esto te ayude un poco.

Saludos


----------



## yepec

palomo dijo:


> EL VirtualDj pero en la vercion 6 se puede hacer la mezcla de video, solo tienes que practicar un poco esta un poco complicado agarrarle el modo aparte que tu PC debe tenet como  minimo 2G de memoria libres y si es corel dos duo mucho mejor.
> 
> Espero que esto te ayude un poco.
> 
> Saludos



tambien no estaria mal que acompañando al procesador tubiera una tarjeta  de video esta para apoyar al procesador y no se empiese a alentar tu maquina,

saludos...


----------



## fernandoae

> corel dos duo mucho mejor.


Corel? o photoshop?   es "CORE", el Corel es pa pintar


----------



## Daniss1

veo que hablais de software para pinchar, comentais el virtual dj, yo como llevo como dj mas de 5 años, he pinchado con traktor, serato, virtual dj, programas de mezcla de video... y desde luego (aparte de hardware, los dvj 1000 de pioneer por ejemplo, o los cdj para mezlcar audio) como soft para mezcla y video me quedaria con virtual dj, aunque claro, serato y traktor tienen sus ventajas pero virtual dj les gana por goleada, a pesar de tener fama de ser muy sencillo y cutre (de hecho es un programa de los que se usan para aprender dado que es muy facil de usar pero os digo que con unos denon dn s 37000 y unos pioneer cdj 2000 (o cualquier otro controlador, os hablo de este porque lo he probado) es muchisimo mejor que cualquier otro soft dj.
y para los que esteis buscando para iniciaros y tal, os recomiendo virtual dj y una controladora.
se que se va un poco del tema pero como info creo que viene bien.


----------



## edwindj

Bueno amigos foristas aqui le muestro mas fotos de mi equipo, cada dia llevando a lo profesional, ya que ahora cambie mi amplificador shimasu por un crown xls 602 suena de maravillas lastima que no he podido vender mis bafles para utilizar driver y parlantes de marca. Espero que les guste saludos.


----------



## Dano

Esto es lo mas actualizado que tengo, el resto que no se ve es porque sigue igual, por mas especificaciones buscar en uno de mis albumes.






























Proximamente después de los finales la idea es subir algunas fotos de unos efectos analógicos clásicos con diseño mio propio, ya veremos.


----------



## Imzas

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Más adelante os dejaré un vídeo de mi láser de 5mW, grabado como lo hacen en los catálogos
> 
> Pd: En la foto de la vista general del rack, detrás de éste, se aprecia la orla de mi graduación boca abajo


Que lindos equipos, dan gana de echarles mano, intrusearlos como decimos por aca. Pero seria un pecado en manos profanas. De hecho, anoche soñe que accionaba un equipo sintetizador con varios teclados, no tengo idea de eso, pero siempre he querido aprender, faltan los medios. Mi amigo de Limache (V region Chile) sabe hacerlo, ha comprado equips, los a arreglado, etc.


----------



## dj delta

*QU*e tal compañeros soy nuevo y esta interesante el tema .soy de puerto colombia aca cerca de barranquilla en colombia -tengo un amplificador o como le llamamos aca pickup no es grande es algo sencillo la verdad las luces *QU*e tenemos son sencillas pero ..el caso es *QU*e le vengo a mostrar un video de como animamos el barrio la fiestas etc los *QU*e vivimos aca en esta parte de colombia saben *QU*e es esto ...lo *QU*e estoy tocando en una bateria yamaha dd cinco cinco ..y con esto animamos a la gente o como dicen aca la vacilamos no tengo fotos de mi pickup pero les muestro este video gracias,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muy bueno Dj Delta, aunque seria interesante ver unas fotos mas detalladas de tu equipo.

Bueno yo dejo este video (Disculpen la calidad, fue con el cel) que grabé hace poco, ahi se observa bien el show de luces y el letrero pasamensajes que hice para el tornamesa.
Hay esta solo la mitad del sonido.






Saludos


----------



## edwindj

muy bacano el delta con vacile y todo. y el oscar nose quiere quedar atras tambien se lucio muy buena vamos pa esa mi gente.


----------



## dj delta

amigos esto solo es una pregunta tonta pero por cuanto saldria todo este arsenal de potencia...increible no?


----------



## Dano

12000 dólares en amplificadores Crown.

Conclusión.

Crest, Carver


----------



## Tacatomon

Dano dijo:


> 15000 dólares en amplificadores Crown.
> 
> Conclusión.



+1, Prefiero Crest o QSC


----------



## edwindj

yo tengo un crown y me siento contento con el pa que


----------



## Dano

No es lo mismo invertir en un amplificador que en 30.

Crown para equipamiento semi-pro esta perfecto, pero si entras a jugar en las grandes ligas con crown de aliado, mal comienzo.

Cierto me falto QSC. :O


----------



## yepec

espero no parecer entrometido, pero en lo personal ami me gusta mucho mas el sonido que da un CROWN que el que da un QSC, dicho sea de paso, hace un par de años trabaje con 2 amplificadores CROWN macro-tech 2402 y al menos para mi gusto, sonaba mas duro que un QSC MX 2000 que tambien teniamos,

claro que este fue mi impresion personal,  

el unico inconveniente que se tiene en cuanto a los CROWN es el $$$$$


saludos.....


----------



## Dano

El 2402 entrega 800W en 4Ohm por canal.
El MX 2000 entrega 650W en 4Ohm por canal.

Es predecible que suene mas "duro".

QSC,Crest, Carver(ultimamente desaparecidios) son mas caros que Crown.

No se como vendrán las partidas nuevas como las de la foto, pero los antiguos Crown varias veces saltaban las protecciones, unos los presionaba un poco y ya se protegían.
En cambio los Crest los ponés a 2Ohm  con una entrada continua de +3 +6db y no te dejan a pie.

Saludos


----------



## edwindj

yo tengo una crown xls para mi sondo movil y la verdad me da buen sonido lo enfrente con un beringer ep y la verdad rinde mas crown.


----------



## edwindj

mi equipo casi terminado. jejeje


----------



## aldemarar

edwindj dijo:


> mi equipo casi terminado. jejeje



aja y el perro que? es el dj


----------



## SKYFALL

aldemarar dijo:


> aja y el perro que? es el dj



Si y el mezcla mejor que cualquiera de nosotros!


----------



## Daniss1

he estado viendo vuestras cabinas y equipos y lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza es:
¿ninguno usais cdj o platos en vuestro setup? la mayoria he visto que pinchais con soft y alguno con algun instrumento para live....
en cuanto a soft ¿nadie usa ableton live y maschine? son dos herramientas que dan muchisimo juego en una sesion (con la maschine de hecho puedes crear canciones completas sobre la marcha....)


----------



## Tacatomon

Daniss1 dijo:


> he estado viendo vuestras cabinas y equipos y lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza es:
> ¿ninguno usais cdj o platos en vuestro setup? la mayoria he visto que pinchais con soft y alguno con algun instrumento para live....
> en cuanto a soft ¿nadie usa ableton live y maschine? son dos herramientas que dan muchisimo juego en una sesion (con la maschine de hecho puedes crear canciones completas sobre la marcha....)



Pues , parece que la mayoría de nosotros solo pasamos música de vez en cuando. Las bandejas son más para en vivo y personas "Pro".

Y por el momento, con el AIMP me va de lujo jajaajjja


----------



## oscar dj

hola soy nuevo en este foro y voy a dejar mis primeros aportes aca les dejo algunas fotos de mi sonido profesional lo mas practico y efectivo en sistema djmovil todo en uno, este rack fue hecho por mi hace 13 años(tengo 2), te ahorras tiempo de instalacion con solo conectar los parlantes y la corriente nada mas, hasta ahora no he visto otro pues porque la mayoria lo tiene en partes en el cual ocupan demasiado tiempo y trabajo en instalar todo el bendito cableadooooo ......mas la prueba de sonido..... en el caso de sonido en vivo ahi si hay mas movimiento pero yo trato de hacer lo mas practico solo agrego la mesa de mezcla, microfonos,  otro ecualizador un compresor y otro amplificador, hasta ahora con una potencia de 3000wats rms aproximado hasta 750 personas mi consejo es siempre tener los sistemas en reducidos espacios y con las conecciones ya listas  en ese rack entra todo lo mensionado ya listo y cableado , menos la mesa de mezclas para micros eso va  al lado derecho del rack  aun falta mis monitores jbl no lo tengo a la mano pues sera despues, ahi estan mis primeros bajos de 18" y drivers de 2"armados por mi ya tienen 14 años y aun los uso por cariño y respeto,tienen un buen sonido respetable 600 wats cada uno,,,, espero sus opiniones bayyy y que viva el techno jejejeje

ahi la denon hd2500 haber quien es el primero, muy facil de manejar con 40 gigas de memoria con cero problemas 100 x 100 operativo denon es denon. bueno ahi apoyando con estas fotos y dar un poco de referencia de mi sistema dj movil ojo que todos mis rack cajas acusticas monitores tienen ruedas para facilitar el transporte y facil instalacion sin hacer fuerza humana, espero sus comentarios  y consultas................

okkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## razorclaus

Daniss1 dijo:


> he estado viendo vuestras cabinas y equipos y lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza es:
> ¿ninguno usais cdj o platos en vuestro setup? la mayoria he visto que pinchais con soft y alguno con algun instrumento para live....
> en cuanto a soft ¿nadie usa ableton live y maschine? son dos herramientas que dan muchisimo juego en una sesion (con la maschine de hecho puedes crear canciones completas sobre la marcha....)



Me imagino que te referis a la vieja escuela, platos 1200 capsulas stanton el680 slipmat stanton y los clasicos mixer numark, rane y una tonelada de vinilos, ahhh que tiempos.Yo empece con estos equipos y los sigo eligiendo, el problema es el volumen y peso de todos estos fierros.
Me acuerdo la ultima fiesta que hice con las 1200 el traslado del equipo fue en camion, ahora para dj moviles te ahorras un monton de peso y sudor, tene en cuenta que una pc una controladora y un buen soft te pesan solo 5kg contra 12kg cada 1200 y mi batea de discos en mi caso pesaba cerca de 100kg mas todo el mueble bien solido que necesitabas para acomodar los platos y que queden bien estables,  solo es cuestion de practicidad y costos, pero bue es lo que hay , el que nacio con el vinilo muere con el, yo las 1200 ahora solo las uso en casita nomas, y todos aquellos que probamos ambos sistemas (platos vs controladoras,soft) nos quedamos toda la vida con las 1200 que cañññon no se comparan con nada dos pulgares arriba para technics y su mejor realizacion , ya me calente me voy a tocar mis mk2...


----------



## razorclaus

les dejo algunas fotos. "un clasico"


----------



## Jhonny DC

razorclaus dijo:


> Me imagino que te referis a la vieja escuela, platos 1200 capsulas stanton el680 slipmat stanton y los clasicos mixer numark, rane y una tonelada de vinilos, ahhh que tiempos.Yo empece con estos equipos y los sigo eligiendo, el problema es el volumen y peso de todos estos fierros.
> Me acuerdo la ultima fiesta que hice con las 1200 el traslado del equipo fue en camion, ahora para dj moviles te ahorras un monton de peso y sudor, tene en cuenta que una pc una controladora y un buen soft te pesan solo 5kg contra 12kg cada 1200 y mi batea de discos en mi caso pesaba cerca de 100kg mas todo el mueble bien solido que necesitabas para acomodar los platos y que queden bien estables, solo es cuestion de practicidad y costos, pero bue es lo que hay , el que nacio con el vinilo muere con el, yo las 1200 ahora solo las uso en casita nomas, y todos aquellos que probamos ambos sistemas (platos vs controladoras,soft) nos quedamos toda la vida con las 1200 que cañññon no se comparan con nada dos pulgares arriba para technics y su mejor realizacion , ya me calente me voy a tocar mis mk2...


 

jajajaaj totalmente de acuerdo, quien probo las bandejas a la vieja usanza no puede elegir otra cosa. No hay con que darles!
Por otro lado, para los peques que hacemos fiestas más chicas y tenemos que andar trasladando los equipos en muy poco tiempo (sobre todo para juntar todo después de la fiesta cuando nos hemos tomado algunas cervezas… por decir algo) es mucho mas practico (y liviano) cargar todo en una PC/Notebook.
Hoy por hoy solo usamos las bandejas para fiestas propias donde no tenemos que trasladar nada.
Particularmente me gustan las SL-1210 MK2 (son similares pero pintadas de negro) aunque dicen que son de menor calidad, son más facheras!
Las que tengo no le llegan ni a los talones a estas pero en fin… es lo que hay!
Muy lindo equipo!
100Kg en vinilos? WOW!! Que laburo de traslado!!
Jejejeje 
Salu2


----------



## chelanga

hola...soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad que me encanta la buena onda que hay!! aca les muestro algunos de mis equipos....les cuento q los 4 bafles grandes que se encuentran en el piso tienen unos woofers rcf l15-554k y las bocinas peavey 22xt (suenan bastante lindo) y los 4 que estan sobre tripodes estan equipados con woofers gbr hp15 pro y driver twd 100 de gbr tambien....y el resto de los equipos se ven bien en las fotos del rack .....ahora ando con ganas de armarme unos subwoofers me gustaria alguno como cerwin vega o algo similar .....espero q les guste!


----------



## Tacatomon

Excelente Rack. Creo que te lo voy a tener que robar... Para hacerlo yo mismo en el taller!

Felicitaciones, es un excelente equipo.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## chelanga

jaja muchas gracias amigo!! esta es una parte del rack la otra la estoy armando....apenas tenga imágenes las subo


----------



## endryc1

bueno aqui va mi equipo tambien, espero que les guste sobre todo porque casi todo es armado por mi y par de socios mios. las luces vienen en camino asi que ya se las subire pronto, solo tengo un flash de 1500w que les pasare en estos dias y estoy preparando unos focos audioritmicos con leds de alto brillo.las ultimas dos fotos son a plena fiesta .



oye chelanga yo estoy recopilando los materiales para hacer algo parecido para mi consola de audio y los perifericos, digase compresor equalizador etc... me gusto eso del display en la tapa, lo tendre en cuenta para mi proyecto



se me quedaba una foto atras pero ahi vaaaaa


----------



## Futuro

soy nuevo mi nombre es javier aguirre de venezuela,los felicito por sus equipos


----------



## elvis quispe zenteno

mi sonido  soy de BOLIVIA   eso fue en una fiesta de colegio estaba buena la fiesta saludos mi amigos


----------



## DJ_Glenn

un par de fotos de con qué estoy trabajando ahora. Estos equipos no son los míos, pero me subí al trensito de estos muchachos y ahí vamos con laburo casi todos los fines de semana. Se pone bueno.


----------



## Alex_Sade

Les presento parte del equipo que utilizamos! aparte mi configuracion para mezclar es: Traktor z2, cdj800mk2, cdj1000mk3 y una pareja de Technics! a ver si puedo hacer una foto prontito. El equipo de sonido es todo DAS con componentes originales de los 90, aplificado con crest de los 90 tambien. Espero que os guste. Saludos!


----------



## Cesar Gomez montes

edwindj dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda.
> 
> bueno este es mi equipo que alquilo para las minitecas, algunos fines de semana. muy pequeño pero ya va creciendo.
> 
> incluye
> *amplificador shimasu de 100watts por canal
> *equalizador dbx 215
> *mixer peavey pv6
> *pc msi dual core tarjeta de sonido creative
> *y un par de bafles de 450watt cada uno ( los parlantes son marca jp)
> 
> despues monto las fotos de mis luces, ya que todavia no las he comprado.
> Espero que les guste.


Ese amplificador tiene 100 w por canal?  Cuántos w en total tiene?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Después de seguir éste hilo con detenimiento, ruego a los que aportáis fotos seáis generosos con los lectores y además de equipos y luces pongáis alguna gogó bailando porque esta cuarentena se lleva muy mal.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------

